# Die fröhliche Zensurwiese (Soynys sind böse)



## Spiritogre (29. Oktober 2018)

*Die fröhliche Zensurwiese (Soynys sind böse)*



Phone schrieb:


> Was genau willst du eigentlich sagen?
> Im Moment kann ich nur eines raus lesen..das du zZ. keine guten Spiele zocken kannst



Also ich habe noch keine PS4 (alternativ Switch), weil ich mit guten Spielen totgeschmissen bin und gar nicht weiß, wann ich das alles zocken soll, was ich hier liegen habe. 

Aufgrund von Soynys (kein Fehler) neuem Zensurwahn ist allerdings aktuell alles was Playstation angeht, und das sage ich als großer (Ex-) Fan mit PS1 - PS3 und PSP allerdings für mich gestorben. Die müssen jetzt erst mal die 180 Grad Kehrtwende hinlegen und ihrer Chefetage in SJW-Fresno ordentlich auf die Finger klopfen, bevor ich irgendwas wieder von denen kaufe. 

Man stelle sich das mal vor Soyny California diktiert sogar den japanischen Entwicklern, was die in Japan auf die Playstation bringen dürfen und die müssen das auf Englisch während der amerikanischen Geschäftszeiten vortragen. Wird für viele "Japan-only" Kleinentwickler ein Ding, was fast unmöglich ist. Ich hoffe die ganzen japanischen Entwickler zeigen Soyny den Stinkefinger und bringen ihre Sachen stattdessen unzensiert auf Switch und PC und vielleicht irgendwann mit Glück sogar XBox.


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Aufgrund von Soynys (kein Fehler) *neuem Zensurwahn* ist allerdings aktuell alles was Playstation angeht, und das sage ich als großer (Ex-) Fan mit PS1 - PS3 und PSP allerdings für mich gestorben.



Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Zensur*wahn*?


----------



## OldMCJimBob (29. Oktober 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Zensur*wahn*?



Ich schätze mal gemeint sind die neuen Sony Richtlinien, wonach erotische / nicht jugendfreie Darstellungen nicht länger auf der Playstation geduldet werden.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. Oktober 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwas verpasst? Zensur*wahn*?



Manche müssen halt auch übertreiben, zumal dieser erotische Grafiknovel-Kram eh totale Nische ist.


----------



## Enisra (29. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Manche müssen halt auch übertreiben, zumal dieser erotische Grafiknovel-Kram eh totale Nische ist.



naja, man könnte darauf kommen das ein Thema Schwachsinnig ist, wenn im Satz irgendwo SJW vorkommt


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. Oktober 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal gemeint sind die neuen Sony Richtlinien, wonach erotische / nicht jugendfreie Darstellungen nicht länger auf der Playstation geduldet werden.





LOX-TT schrieb:


> Manche müssen halt auch übertreiben, zumal dieser erotische Grafiknovel-Kram eh totale Nische ist.



Ja gut. Das ist natürlich total böse von Sony. *ironie*


----------



## Spiritogre (29. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Manche müssen halt auch übertreiben, zumal dieser erotische Grafiknovel-Kram eh totale Nische ist.





RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Ja gut. Das ist natürlich total böse von Sony. *ironie*



Ja, ihr könnt jetzt natürlich dumm schwätzen und das abtun. Wartet mal bis das erste Spiel was IHR toll findet nur total zerschnitten kommt, dann ist das Geschrei groß! 

Ich lache mich ja schief wenn die ganzen Nacktszenen aus Witcher 3 jetzt auf der PS4 alle nachträglich zensiert werden ... wenn nicht, ist diese Heuchelei von Soyny ohnehin unerträglich.

Und was SJW angeht, Titel wie Dream Daddy werden von Soyny gerade groß promoted, man sieht also, welche Richtung die sind. Nichts gegen Dream Daddy passt nur halt gerade so schön.



OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich schätze mal gemeint sind die neuen Sony Richtlinien, wonach erotische / nicht jugendfreie Darstellungen nicht länger auf der Playstation geduldet werden.


Falsch, diese Richtlinien scheinen extra nur japanische Nischen-Entwickler zu treffen. 
Mit minderjährigen Lesben-Kussszenen hat Sony in eigenen Spielen, siehe Last of us 2 Trailer, ja keine Probleme ... aber wehe es sind Anime-Mädel ... dann drehen die am Rad.



Enisra schrieb:


> naja, man könnte darauf kommen das ein Thema Schwachsinnig ist, wenn im Satz irgendwo SJW vorkommt


Stimmt, Social Terrorist trifft es besser - halt zensurgeile Vollpfosten mit panischer Angst vor schönen Frauen wo sich solche Deppen bei deren Anblick gleich in die Hose machen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (29. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Falsch, diese Richtlinien scheinen extra nur japanische Nischen-Entwickler zu treffen.
> Mit minderjährigen Lesben-Kussszenen hat Sony in eigenen Spielen, siehe Last of us 2 Trailer, ja keine Probleme ... aber wehe es sind Anime-Mädel ... dann drehen die am Rad.



Ach komm schon, Du stellst Dich hier doch dümmer, als Du am Ende bist...
Die Regelung betrifft natürlich keine Kussszene, weil eine Kussszene nirgends als pornografisch gilt. Es ist dafür auch (Achtung, Triggerwarnung!) völlig egal, ob sich lesben oder heteros küssen.  Und auch Sex ist nicht per se Pornografisch, wieso sollte der Witcher zensiert werden? Sie zensieren Waifu / Hentai - Games, bei denen es um explizite (wenn auch animierte) Darstellungen geht. Bei Netflix kannst Du auch keinen Porno sehen, Küssen und Sex schon. Unterschied kapiert? Sag Bescheid wenns noch hakt, ansonsten kann ich Dir gern noch den Fehler in Deinem "Die machen das nur gegen die armen Japaner, nicht gegen Spiele aus dem Westen"-gefasel erklären (kleiner Tipp: Das betroffene Genre wird faktisch nur in Japan produziert).



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und was SJW angeht, Titel wie Dream Daddy werden von Soyny gerade groß promoted, man sieht also, welche Richtung die sind. Nichts gegen Dream Daddy passt nur halt gerade so schön.



Ja was passt denn jetzt schön? Und welche Richtung sieht man da? Da kommt eins von hunderten Spielen heraus, indem es um Homosexualität geht (wo soll diese "große promotion" eigentlich stattgefunden haben?) und DAS ist für Dich dann ein toller Beweis für...Sony & die SJW-Weltverschwörung? Ich nehme meinen Eingangssatz zurück, offenbar tust Du nicht nur so


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2018)

Am besten gar nicht drauf  eingehen, wenn wieder dieser SJW-Schmarrn kommt. Und was zum Henker soll Soyny sein? Auch wieder so eine hippe neue Wortschöpfung?


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Falsch, diese Richtlinien scheinen extra nur japanische Nischen-Entwickler zu treffen.
> Mit minderjährigen Lesben-Kussszenen hat Sony in eigenen Spielen, siehe Last of us 2 Trailer, ja keine Probleme ... aber wehe es sind Anime-Mädel ... dann drehen die am Rad.


Mal abgesehen davon, dass im The Last of Us 2-Trailer keine Minderjährigen vorkommen...  Es besteht übrigens schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen einem einfachen Kuss und sexuellen, bzw. pornografischen Inhalten. 

Ich halte dich ja auch für n intelligenten Menschen, aber in der Beziehung stellst du dich wie n Brüllaffe an.


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2018)

Mal abgesehen, dass man hier wieder bissl im Offtopic-Wald rumzuwandern scheint:
Ich verstehe, also rein von der Bedeutung, um was es hier bei der "Zensur" geht. Aber was bedeutet SJW?


----------



## suggysug (30. Oktober 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen, dass man hier wieder bissl im Offtopic-Wald rumzuwandern scheint:
> Ich verstehe, also rein von der Bedeutung, um was es hier bei der "Zensur" geht. Aber was bedeutet SJW?


Falls ernst gemeint. Ansonsten diesen Beitrag ignorieren.
SJW= Social Justice Warrior = Eine Schublade für Menschen die auf Biegen und Brechen Dinge schlimmer darstellen als sie eigentlich sind.

Das bekannteste Beispiel was SJW angeht sind Menschen die CS als Killerspiel abstempeln weil es Amokläufer aus uns macht. (Derb ausgedrückt.)


----------



## McDrake (30. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Falls ernst gemeint.


War ernst gemeint. Danke


----------



## fud1974 (30. Oktober 2018)

McDrake schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen, dass man hier wieder bissl im Offtopic-Wald rumzuwandern scheint:
> Ich verstehe, also rein von der Bedeutung, um was es hier bei der "Zensur" geht. Aber was bedeutet SJW?





suggysug schrieb:


> Falls ernst gemeint. Ansonsten diesen Beitrag ignorieren.
> SJW= Social Justice Warrior = Eine Schublade für Menschen die auf Biegen und Brechen Dinge schlimmer darstellen als sie eigentlich sind.
> 
> Das bekannteste Beispiel was SJW angeht sind Menschen die CS als Killerspiel abstempeln weil es Amokläufer aus uns macht. (Derb ausgedrückt.)






McDrake schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen, dass man hier wieder bissl im Offtopic-Wald rumzuwandern scheint:
> Ich verstehe, also rein von der Bedeutung, um was es hier bei der "Zensur" geht. Aber was bedeutet SJW?






suggysug schrieb:


> Falls ernst gemeint. Ansonsten diesen Beitrag ignorieren.
> SJW= Social Justice Warrior = Eine Schublade für Menschen die auf Biegen und Brechen Dinge schlimmer darstellen als sie eigentlich sind.
> 
> Das bekannteste Beispiel was SJW angeht sind Menschen die CS als Killerspiel abstempeln weil es Amokläufer aus uns macht. (Derb ausgedrückt.)





McDrake schrieb:


> War ernst gemeint. Danke



Woah, woah, woah........ langsam mit den Pferden.

SJW ist ein Begriff den ich - je nachdem WER ihn verwendet - unterschiedlich auslegen würde.

Wörtlich meint er zwar "Social Justice Warrior", aber dieser Begriff wird von bis etwas "unschuldig, humoristisch" benutzt in Bezug auf Leute, die sich wegen jeglicher Benachteiligung was Geschlechter, Ethnien usw. angeht empören
("Counterstrike" und "Killerspiel" wären mir als Begrifflichkeit da eher gar nicht eingefallen) bis hin zu  eher "fies abwertend" ausgehend von eher... nun ja, eher "konservativen" Gamern , die allergisch auf alles und jeden reagieren der 
es wagt z.B. klassische Rollenbilder und Darstellungen von gesellschaftlichen oder anderweitigen Gruppen in Spielen zu hinterfragen.

Insofern ist der Begriff für mich eher ein Schimpfwort geworden, den ich persönlich eher ungerne verwende.

Persönlich halte ich weder was von Leuten die diesen Begriff in der übelsten Auslegung verwenden noch von der extremsten Gruppierung von Leuten die manchmal als SJW angesprochen werden und  die sich wirklich wegen alles und jedes aufregen können, 
z.B. hielt ich die Diskussion um die Darstellung bzw. fehlende Darstellung von Personen mit nicht-weißer Hautfarbe in Kingdom Come Deliverance inkl. Boykottaufruf auch für überzogen, wenn man auch manche Äußerungen von den Entwicklern
als - zumindest - ungeschickt bezeichnen hätte können.

Am besten immer ein paar extreme SJWLer und ein paar GamerGater in ein Forum packen und dann sich an den lodernden Flammen des sich entwickelnden Dumpster-Fires erquicken!


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Falls ernst gemeint. Ansonsten diesen Beitrag ignorieren.
> SJW= Social Justice Warrior = Eine Schublade für Menschen die auf Biegen und Brechen Dinge schlimmer darstellen als sie eigentlich sind.
> 
> Das bekannteste Beispiel was SJW angeht sind Menschen die CS als Killerspiel abstempeln weil es Amokläufer aus uns macht. (Derb ausgedrückt.)



Nach der Definition wäre spritiogre auch ein SJW.  Er stellt Sonys Entscheidung, keine sexuellen/erotischen Inhalte auf ihrer Plattform zu veröffentlichen, ja auch als schlimmer dar, als es ist. Zensurwahn und so.


----------



## suggysug (30. Oktober 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Woah, woah, woah........ langsam mit den Pferden.
> 
> SJW ist ein Begriff den ich - je nachdem WER ihn verwendet - unterschiedlich auslegen würde.
> 
> ...



CS und Killerspiel ist zwar ein sehr derbes Beispiel allerdings wenn man die Reichweite damals und Panikmache bedenkt passt es eben perfekt in die Definition von der man heut von SJW spricht.
Den das interessante ist das es damals diesen Begriff gar nicht gab.
SJW muss auch nicht Digital sein, vermutlich ist eine der ältersten Formen von SJW mit trauriger Konsequenz die frühere Hexenjagd wo wirkührlich Frauen schlimme Dinge vorgeworfen worden sind die auf den Scheiterhaufen landeten.

SJW ist in der Regel auch nicht nur der Verfasser irgend einer Meinung sondern die die ihr naiv und blind folgen ohne diese mal zu hinterfragen.

SJW ist nicht zu einer Beleidigung geworden sondern war schon immer eine Beleidigung die Menschen abwertet seit sie seit ein paar Jahren in Sprachgebrauch war. Zuvor war zumindest mir das Wort nicht geläufig.


----------



## fud1974 (30. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> SJW ist in der Regel auch nicht nur der Verfasser irgend einer Meinung sondern die die ihr naiv und blind folgen ohne diese mal zu hinterfragen.



Da der Thread völlig entgleist ist von mir hier nur noch abschließend und in aller Kürze: 

Ich interpretiere SJW als zumindest abwertenden Begriff der zudem gerne auch völlig übertrieben eingesetzt wird um Menschen pauschal herunterzusetzen und eine sinnvolle Diskussion auch gleich verhindert.


----------



## suggysug (30. Oktober 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Da der Thread völlig entgleist ist von mir hier nur noch abschließend und in aller Kürze:



Sehe ich genauso wir könnten ja einen neuen Topic über dieses Thema öffnen.
Aber ich bin ebenfalls raus und ich entschuldige mich bei allen die hier mehr Diskussion über den Test sich wünschen als das Offtopic.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Oktober 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen davon, dass im The Last of Us 2-Trailer keine Minderjährigen vorkommen...  Es besteht übrigens schon ein gewaltiger Unterschied zwischen einem einfachen Kuss und sexuellen, bzw. pornografischen Inhalten.
> 
> Ich halte dich ja auch für n intelligenten Menschen, aber in der Beziehung stellst du dich wie n Brüllaffe an.



Da hast du jetzt aber verdammt Glück, dass Ellie tatsächlich in Last of Us 2 19 Jahre alt sein soll, in Teil 1 war sie ja 14 und ich hatte nicht nachgeschaut, wie groß der Alterssprung jetzt war. 



OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ach komm schon, Du stellst Dich hier doch dümmer, als Du am Ende bist...
> Die Regelung betrifft natürlich keine Kussszene, weil eine Kussszene nirgends als pornografisch gilt. Es ist dafür auch (Achtung, Triggerwarnung!) völlig egal, ob sich lesben oder heteros küssen.  Und auch Sex ist nicht per se Pornografisch, wieso sollte der Witcher zensiert werden? Sie zensieren Waifu / Hentai - Games, bei denen es um explizite (wenn auch animierte) Darstellungen geht. Bei Netflix kannst Du auch keinen Porno sehen, Küssen und Sex schon. Unterschied kapiert? Sag Bescheid wenns noch hakt, ansonsten kann ich Dir gern noch den Fehler in Deinem "Die machen das nur gegen die armen Japaner, nicht gegen Spiele aus dem Westen"-gefasel erklären (kleiner Tipp: Das betroffene Genre wird faktisch nur in Japan produziert).
> 
> Ja was passt denn jetzt schön? Und welche Richtung sieht man da? Da kommt eins von hunderten Spielen heraus, indem es um Homosexualität geht (wo soll diese "große promotion" eigentlich stattgefunden haben?) und DAS ist für Dich dann ein toller Beweis für...Sony & die SJW-Weltverschwörung? Ich nehme meinen Eingangssatz zurück, offenbar tust Du nicht nur so



Das Problem ist, Soyny zensiert eben nicht nur irgendwelche Hentai-Sexszenen, die wären in Japan eh ja teils zensiert gewesen. Bzw. gibt es solche Spiele eh kaum auf Konsole. 
Wenn ihr euch die Bilder die im Netz gezeigt wurden anschaut, dann zensieren sie jede Unterwäsche-Pose, unabhängig vom Alter der Protagonisten, die Charaktere waren nie nackt. Das geht soweit, dass sogar ein freier Bauchnabel überdeckt wird. Das sind völlig normale Visual Novels, deren Erotik-Anteil maximal eine USK 16 hat. 

Wie gesagt, könnt ihr als nicht schlimm erachten und das ich völlig übertreibe, aber persönlich mag nun mal Anime-Spiele und ich finde dieses Verhalten von Soyny unerträglich. 

Aber wartet's erst mal ab, wenn die ersten Games die ihr zockt zensiert werden, vielleicht spätestens dann ein Cyberpunk 2077, dann werdet ihr euch schon noch umschauen! Und dann ist euer Gejammer groß.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nach der Definition wäre spritiogre auch ein SJW.  Er stellt Sonys Entscheidung, keine sexuellen/erotischen Inhalte auf ihrer Plattform zu veröffentlichen, ja auch als schlimmer dar, als es ist. Zensurwahn und so.


Im Gegenteil, ich wäre in dem Fall eher der verhasste Gamergater. SJWs sind ja diejenigen, die den Feministen in den Arsch kriechen und jede Darstellung einer hübschen Frau in den Medien verteufeln und weg haben wollen. Die SJWs sind es, die Zensur und Bevormundung befürworten, ich bin hingegen strikt dagegen. 

Ich bin eben ein Altspieler und gerade in Deutschland im Bereich Spiele historisch ein gebranntes Kind, endlich lässt die USK Spiele ungeschnitten durch und jetzt kommt ein beinahe Monopolist wie Soyny und führt sie wieder ein.


----------



## RedDragon20 (30. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Da hast du jetzt aber verdammt Glück, dass Ellie tatsächlich in Last of Us 2 19 Jahre alt sein soll, in Teil 1 war sie ja 14 und ich hatte nicht nachgeschaut, wie groß der Alterssprung jetzt war.


Das hat mit Glück nichts zu tun.  Aber um nochmal etwas zu triggern: Ellie hat im Left Behind-DLC von TLoU damals ihre beste Freundin geküsst. Da war sie 13 oder schon 14. Der DLC spielt ein paar Wochen vor dem Hauptspiel. Und nun? 

Ändert nichts an meiner vorherigen Aussage. Zwischen einem einfachen Kuss aus Liebe/Zuneigung und mehr oder weniger expliziten sexuellen Akten stehen Welten und sind überhaupt gar nicht miteinander zu vergleichen. Dein Vergleich hinkt also hinten und vorne. Ich will auch mal ganz stark bezweifeln, dass Cyberpunk 2077 oder The Witcher 3 davon betroffen sein werden. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil Erotik in diesen Spielen zwar Inhalt sind, aber keinesfalls im Fokus stehen. Anders als bei Ecchi-/Hentai- Graphic Novels. 




Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich bin eben ein Altspieler und gerade in Deutschland im Bereich Spiele historisch ein gebranntes Kind, endlich lässt die USK Spiele ungeschnitten durch und jetzt kommt ein beinahe Monopolist wie Soyny und führt sie wieder ein.


Sony verstößt damit aber nicht gegen irgendwelche Rechte. Hier gilt ganz einfach das Hausrecht. Ich kann doch in meiner eigenen Wohnung auch selbst bestimmen, welche Filme geguckt werden oder ob ich lieber Beck's oder Krombacher trinke.  Sony ist ganz und gar nicht dazu verpflichtet, alles durch zu winken. Abgesehen davon, dass diese Ecchi-/Hentai-Graphic Novels, um die es bei Sonys Entscheidung ging, nun wirklich eher Nische sind und es daher ja nun wirklich kaum ins Gewicht fällt.


----------



## Rdrk710 (30. Oktober 2018)

Was Soyny heißt hätte ich jetzt allerdings auch gerne gewusst...?


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Oktober 2018)

Rdrk710 schrieb:


> Was Soyny heißt hätte ich jetzt allerdings auch gerne gewusst...?


Soy = Soja, im englischen werden männliche SJWs gerne Soyboys genannt, halt Soja-Konsumenten, die keine richtige Milch oder Fleisch essen. 



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Das hat mit Glück nichts zu tun.  Aber um nochmal etwas zu triggern: Ellie hat im Left Behind-DLC von TLoU damals ihre beste Freundin geküsst. Da war sie 13 oder schon 14. Der DLC spielt ein paar Wochen vor dem Hauptspiel. Und nun?
> 
> Ändert nichts an meiner vorherigen Aussage. Zwischen einem einfachen Kuss aus Liebe/Zuneigung und mehr oder weniger expliziten sexuellen Akten stehen Welten und sind überhaupt gar nicht miteinander zu vergleichen. Dein Vergleich hinkt also hinten und vorne. Ich will auch mal ganz stark bezweifeln, dass Cyberpunk 2077 oder The Witcher 3 davon betroffen sein werden. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil Erotik in diesen Spielen zwar Inhalt sind, aber keinesfalls im Fokus stehen. Anders als bei Ecchi-/Hentai- Graphic Novels.


Ja es sit schön aus Unkenntnis alle Visual Novels und Japano-Games in einen Topf zu werfen, Anime-Game = hentai. Sorry, so ist es ja gerade nicht. Die jetzt zensierten Visual Novels haben zwar einen Erotik-Anteil, der ist aber weit unter einem Eis am Stiel aus den 80ern, da überhaupt keine Nacktheit gezeigt wird bzw. es gar keinen Sex gibt sondern eben auch nur Romanzen. Ein Beispiel wäre aktuell das Rogue-RPG von Yuuna and the haunted Hot Springs, basierend auf der Anime Serie, die halt 90 Prozent Comedy ist mit völlig harmlosen Slapstick-Erotik einlagen ohne jegliches oben ohne. 

Und wie du selbst feststellst, sie messen mit zweierlei Maß, Anime-Games sind für die amerikanischen Soyny-Leute Böse und die gleiche Handlung, siehe den Last of us DLC, da ist es kein Problem. Das ist Heuchelei.



> Sony verstößt damit aber nicht gegen irgendwelche Rechte. Hier gilt ganz einfach das Hausrecht. Ich kann doch in meiner eigenen Wohnung auch selbst bestimmen, welche Filme geguckt werden oder ob ich lieber Beck's oder Krombacher trinke.  Sony ist ganz und gar nicht dazu verpflichtet, alles durch zu winken. Abgesehen davon, dass diese Ecchi-/Hentai-Graphic Novels, um die es bei Sonys Entscheidung ging, nun wirklich eher Nische sind und es daher ja nun wirklich kaum ins Gewicht fällt.


Sicher gilt Hausrecht, deswegen ist es ja so schlimm, dass eine Firma die jahrelang gerade auf der PS Vita Heimat dieser Spiele war plötzlich so am Rad dreht, nachdem sie ihr Hauptquartier in die Welt-SJW-Hauptstadt verlegt hat und sogar von japanischen Entwicklern, die rein für den japanischen Markt entwickeln verlangt, dass sie ihre Spiele in den USA auf Englisch präsentieren müssen, damit Soyny ihnen sagen kann, was sie ändern müssen. 

Das Interessante an dem Fall ist gerade, nachdem Nintendo noch auf der Wii U eine ähnliche Schiene gefahren ist und wild (für den Westen) zensiert hat, sind sie auf der Switch jetzt zurückgerudert und die gleichen Spiele, die auf der PS4 jetzt zensiert werden erscheinen auf der Switch unzensiert. Irgendwie verkehrte Welt.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (30. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja es sit schön aus Unkenntnis alle Visual Novels und Japano-Games in einen Topf zu werfen, Anime-Game = hentai. Sorry, so ist es ja gerade nicht. Die jetzt zensierten Visual Novels haben zwar einen Erotik-Anteil, der ist aber weit unter einem Eis am Stiel aus den 80ern, da überhaupt keine Nacktheit gezeigt wird bzw. es gar keinen Sex gibt sondern eben auch nur Romanzen. Ein Beispiel wäre aktuell das Rogue-RPG von Yuuna and the haunted Hot Springs, basierend auf der Anime Serie, die halt 90 Prozent Comedy ist mit völlig harmlosen Slapstick-Erotik einlagen ohne jegliches oben ohne..



Ich meine die Diskussion um diese Spiele startete in Japan damit, dass irgendwem auffiel, dass es nicht ganz unbedenklich ist, wenn kindlich dargestellte Schulmädchen im Spiel zu Sexobjekten gemacht werden. Käufern dieser Spiele geht es nicht nur um Romanzen, sondern eben auch darum, den Mädels unter den Rock oder auf die zufällig nass gewordenen Shirts zu gucken. Auch Spiele der Persona-Reihe haben Romanzen, sind davon aber nicht betroffen - Sony zieht die Grenze also woanders. Der Vorwurf ist, dass Spiele dieser Art die Hemmschwellensenkung und Akzeptanz gegenüber pädophilen Handlungen begünstigen würden.


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Oktober 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich meine die Diskussion um diese Spiele startete in Japan damit, dass irgendwem auffiel, dass es nicht ganz unbedenklich ist, wenn kindlich dargestellte Schulmädchen im Spiel zu Sexobjekten gemacht werden. Käufern dieser Spiele geht es nicht nur um Romanzen, sondern eben auch darum, den Mädels unter den Rock oder auf die zufällig nass gewordenen Shirts zu gucken. Auch Spiele der Persona-Reihe haben Romanzen, sind davon aber nicht betroffen - Sony zieht die Grenze also woanders. Der Vorwurf ist, dass Spiele dieser Art die Hemmschwellensenkung und Akzeptanz gegenüber pädophilen Handlungen begünstigen würden.



Ja, genau wie "Killerspiele" wie Doom oder jetzt RDR2 Menschen zu Amokläufern und Mördern machen ... 
Gewalt = Gut 
Erotik = Böse

Schlimme Welt in der wir leben.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (30. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, genau wie "Killerspiele" wie Doom oder jetzt RDR2 Menschen zu Amokläufern und Mördern machen ...
> Gewalt = Gut
> Erotik = Böse
> 
> Schlimme Welt in der wir leben.



Du hast die Killerspieldebatte, letzten Endes also die Frage, ob und in wie weit Gewalt in Spielen eingeschränkt werden soll, ja selber angesprochen, die "Gewalt=Gut usw."-Aussage damit schon widerlegt. Das in den USA Genitalien und Nippel "schlimmer" sind als Mord und Totschlag finde ich auch befremdlich und ein diskussionswürdiges Thema, doch darum ging es hier grad gar nicht? Was in Spielen dargestellt werden darf wird einerseits durch Gesetze geregelt (das könnte als Zensur bezeichnet werden, allerdings hat hier gar kein Gesetzgeber eingegriffen) und ist andererseits Teil einer gesellschaftlichen Debatte. Fändest Du es nicht zumindest _diskussionswürdig_, wenn hierzulande ein Spiel erscheinen würde, in dem es darum geht, Schuljungs, die ständig mit einer riesigen Erektion im Schlüppi rumhopsen in "harmlosen Slaptstick-Erotik Einlagen" zu verführen?  Es gibt oben genannte Gründe, diese Spiele kritisch zu sehen. Sony hat sich dazu entschieden, hier von sich aus eine Grenze zu ziehen und ich finde das nachvollziehbar. 

 Versteh mich nicht falsch: Ich bin hier noch gar nicht bei meiner eigenen Meinung, ich will hier 0 diese Spiele verteufeln. Nur anstatt sich damit auseinanderzusetzen kommst Du hier mit Boykott und Zensur, weil _Soyny_.  "SJW ist in der Regel auch nicht nur der Verfasser irgend einer Meinung sondern die die ihr naiv und blind folgen ohne diese mal zu hinterfragen." + "Menschen die auf Biegen und Brechen Dinge schlimmer darstellen als sie eigentlich sind." als Erklärung, warum Sony so handelt wie hier erscheint mir aber einfach anmaßend. *DU* scheinst Dich für *DEN* zu halten, der die Wahrheit über die Frage, wann etwas schlimm oder gar-nicht-so-schlimm-wie-alle-tun kennt. Sony weiß das gar nicht, die sind doofe SJW-Zensoren. Mehr noch;  sie rennen ja nur treudumm und naiv den sojaessenden Vegetariern hinterher (lol). Ich find es voll okay, wenn Du zum Verbot dieser Spiele eine ablehnende Haltung hast. Könnte aber nicht schaden, die ein bisschen differenzierter und sachlicher zu vertreten.


----------



## suggysug (30. Oktober 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> ....Nur anstatt sich damit auseinanderzusetzen kommst Du hier mit Boykott und Zensur, weil _Soyny_.  "*SJW ist in der Regel auch nicht nur der Verfasser irgend einer Meinung sondern die die ihr naiv und blind folgen ohne diese mal zu hinterfragen." + "Menschen die auf Biegen und Brechen Dinge schlimmer darstellen als sie eigentlich sind*." als Erklärung, warum Sony so handelt wie hier erscheint mir aber einfach anmaßend.....



Öh, meine Erklärung war auf die Bezeichnung SJW gemünzt nicht auf Sony ^^, aber interessant das du es zitierst. (Und das auch nur weil jemand in erster Linie gefragt hat. Sollte keine Deutung auf irgend jemand sein)


----------



## Spiritogre (30. Oktober 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Du hast die Killerspieldebatte, letzten Endes also die Frage, ob und in wie weit Gewalt in Spielen eingeschränkt werden soll, ja selber angesprochen, die "Gewalt=Gut usw."-Aussage damit schon widerlegt. Das in den USA Genitalien und Nippel "schlimmer" sind als Mord und Totschlag finde ich auch befremdlich und ein diskussionswürdiges Thema, doch darum ging es hier grad gar nicht? Was in Spielen dargestellt werden darf wird einerseits durch Gesetze geregelt (das könnte als Zensur bezeichnet werden, allerdings hat hier gar kein Gesetzgeber eingegriffen) und ist andererseits Teil einer gesellschaftlichen Debatte. Fändest Du es nicht zumindest _diskussionswürdig_, wenn hierzulande ein Spiel erscheinen würde, in dem es darum geht, Schuljungs, die ständig mit einer riesigen Erektion im Schlüppi rumhopsen in "harmlosen Slaptstick-Erotik Einlagen" zu verführen?  Es gibt oben genannte Gründe, diese Spiele kritisch zu sehen. Sony hat sich dazu entschieden, hier von sich aus eine Grenze zu ziehen und ich finde das nachvollziehbar.
> 
> Versteh mich nicht falsch: Ich bin hier noch gar nicht bei meiner eigenen Meinung, ich will hier 0 diese Spiele verteufeln. Nur anstatt sich damit auseinanderzusetzen kommst Du hier mit Boykott und Zensur, weil _Soyny_.  "SJW ist in der Regel auch nicht nur der Verfasser irgend einer Meinung sondern die die ihr naiv und blind folgen ohne diese mal zu hinterfragen." + "Menschen die auf Biegen und Brechen Dinge schlimmer darstellen als sie eigentlich sind." als Erklärung, warum Sony so handelt wie hier erscheint mir aber einfach anmaßend. *DU* scheinst Dich für *DEN* zu halten, der die Wahrheit über die Frage, wann etwas schlimm oder gar-nicht-so-schlimm-wie-alle-tun kennt. Sony weiß das gar nicht, die sind doofe SJW-Zensoren. Mehr noch;  sie rennen ja nur treudumm und naiv den sojaessenden Vegetariern hinterher (lol). Ich find es voll okay, wenn Du zum Verbot dieser Spiele eine ablehnende Haltung hast. Könnte aber nicht schaden, die ein bisschen differenzierter und sachlicher zu vertreten.



Noch einmal damit auch du es kapierst, Soyny zensiert hier nicht irgendwelche Erotikspiele sondern normale Titel mit Anime-Grafik, sobald eine erwachsene Frau auch nur in Unterwäsche oder Badeanzug gezeigt wird. Genanntes Yuuna and the haunted Hot Springs ist z.B. ein Rollenspiel. 

Und ich denke nicht daran irgendwie differenzierter zu agieren, ich HASSE Zensur und ich kann Moralapostel nicht ausstehen, entsprechend kassieren solche Leute / Firmen und Vorgehensweisen meine volle Wut als erwachsener Mensch, der es nicht einsieht und vor allem nicht nötig hat sich von Privatpersonen / Firmen bevormunden zu lassen. Nicht irgend ein "Soyboy" hat zu entscheiden was ich konsumieren darf, das mache ich selbst, entscheidend ist, dass es legal ist.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2018)

*Die fröhliche Zensurwiese (Soynys sind böse)*

Dieser Thread dient dem Offtopic-Wahnsinn aus dem RDR2 Test-Artikel.

Der Rest wird morgen hierher verschoben.


----------



## Worrel (30. Oktober 2018)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Dieser Thread dient dem Offtopic-Wahnsinn aus dem RDR2 Test-Artikel.
> 
> Der Rest wird morgen hierher verschoben.



Gibt es auch dann einen Thread des Mega Wahnsinns seitens der Redaktion wieso es zu jedem Fliegenschiss dieses (Konsolen)Games hier eine Klick News geben muss und wieso man vieles nicht einfach mal zusammenfassen könnte. Fairerweise muss auch das mal gesagt werden.
Dieser ganze Offtopic Mist rührt doch auch daher. Viele, auch viele Stamms sind nämlich so einfach mal angepisst. So langsam reicht es.
Sich Über p2w und Lootboxen aufregen, dagegen Artikel schreiben, und sich da, auch zurecht aufregen, aber selbst wegen der Sache, eben des Geldes wegen um keinen Deut besser verhalten ist Heuchelei in Purer Natur. 
Und leider geht ihr Mods da auch noch darauf ein. Seit ihr Unsicher dagegen was zu sagen weil ihr um eure Mod Job's bangt, oder dürft ihr ganz einfach nicht? Also selbst ihr müsst doch gesehen haben das es so nicht geht. Oder gefällt euch das so sehr was hier schon seit längerer Zeit so läuft?
Davon ab, ihr habt vieles auszubügeln und macht das noch teilweise richtig gut. Aber auch den ein oder anderen von euch muss doch mal die Reißleine durchgehen. Oder nur noch die Scheuklappen auf?


----------



## Sanador (30. Oktober 2018)

Muss sowas sein?
Wieso wird hier ein User denunziert und das auch noch von einem Moderator?


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2018)

Sanador schrieb:


> Muss sowas sein?
> Wieso wird hier ein User denunziert und das auch noch von einem Moderator?



Habe ich mich auch gefragt, habe mich aber erstmal dazu entschlossen die Sache anders anzugehen. Das was du meinst, wenn damit wirklich unser  User gemeint ist (was anderes kann ich mir bei dem Namen nicht vorstellen) ist das schon ein starkes Stück.
Da muss LOX-TT mal ein wenig aufklären wie er das meint.
Bin schon gespannt wie @ Spiritogre das sieht


----------



## Sanador (30. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe ich mich auch gefragt, habe mich aber erstmal dazu entschlossen die Sache anders anzugehen. Das was du meinst, wenn damit wirklich unser  User gemeint ist (was anderes kann ich mir bei dem Namen nicht vorstellen) ist das schon ein starkes Stück.
> Da muss LOX-TT mal ein wenig aufklären wie er das meint.



Was ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte ist, *Sony* hat eine neue Richtlinie in Sachen Spiele eingeführt. Die Konsequenz ist nun, dass meist japanische Spiele mit leicht umhüllten Damen nicht mehr ohne weiteres auf der *Playstation 4* weltweit veröffentlicht werden dürfen.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2018)

Sanador schrieb:


> Was ich in Erfahrung bringen konnte ist, *Sony* hat eine neue Richtlinie in Sachen Spiele eingeführt. Die Konsequenz ist nun, dass meist japanische Spiele mit leicht umhüllten Damen nicht mehr ohne weiteres auf der *Playstation 4* weltweit veröffentlicht werden dürfen.



Das hat mit Spiritogre wie viel zu tun? Oder übersehe ich da den Joke?


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Habe ich mich auch gefragt, habe mich aber erstmal dazu entschlossen die Sache anders anzugehen. Das was du meinst, wenn damit wirklich unser  User gemeint ist (was anderes kann ich mir bei dem Namen nicht vorstellen) ist das schon ein starkes Stück.
> Da muss LOX-TT mal ein wenig aufklären wie er das meint.
> Bin schon gespannt wie @ Spiritogre das sieht



Schau in den RDR2 Testthread dann weißt du warum das Topic so heißt wie es heißt, beim Honigpumpe-Thread damals hat's auch keinen gestört


----------



## Sanador (30. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Das hat mit Spiritogre wie viel zu tun? Oder übersehe ich da den Joke?



*Spiritogre* mag wohl solche Spiele und ist deshalb auf *Sony* sauer. Und seinen Frust bringt er wohl offtopic in Threads zutage.
Das glaube ich zumindest.
Ich hoffe, es ist nun etwas verständlicher.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2018)

Wenn jemand, ein Mod sauer ist das ein User wegen einer Firma oder eines Spiels etwas angeschlagen ist, dann ist das eine Sche, aber einen User Anprangern, dann auch noch Namentlich erwähnt ist eine ganz andere Sache, und dann noch von einem Mod. So etwas gehört sich einfach nicht.
_Eine PN an jeweiligen User hätte auch mal für Aufklärung gesorgt? Oder?_
Mit diesem Post hältst du dich doch noch nicht mal an eure eigenen Foren Bestimmungen, im Gegenteil, du entfernst dich davon Meilenweit, als Mod.
Also bei mir hätte sich ein Mod so etwas nicht getraut, kann ich dir ganz ehrlich sagen, die Sache wäre nach hinten losgegangen.
Und nebenbei, Honigpumpe war ein ganz anderes Kaliber, sowas mit @Spiritogre zu vergleichen ist einfach Unverschämt.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (30. Oktober 2018)

Find ich jetzt alles n bissl Offtopic von Dir Batze, könnte man das nicht wiederum in einen neun Threat verlegen?


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Find ich jetzt alles n bissl Offtopic von Dir Batze, könnte man das nicht wiederum in einen neun Threat verlegen?



Yeah, dann steht ich mal als Batze da ganz oben.
Obwohl, hm mal überleg auf der Abschussliste steh ich bestimmt schon weit Oben. Also alles Okey.


----------



## Bonkic (30. Oktober 2018)

amüsant, was man so findet, wenn man den begriff googlet. 1. treffer: "How many of us think that SOYNY is ruining gaming with all the women?" großartig!


----------



## Wubaron (30. Oktober 2018)

Dieses öffentliche anprangern und zur Schau stellen eines Users finde ich unmöglich. Das grenzt fast schon an Mobbing oder Rufmord. 
Meinungen müssen ausgehalten werden und nicht weggepackt werden. 
Fehlt nur noch der Teer und die Federn. Und am besten noch ein David Stern an den Avatar hängen um schön rauszustellen das jemand nicht gern gesehen ist. 
Und in einem anderen Thread wurde sich gewundert warum hier so wenig los ist. Kein Wunder....


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich möchte jetzt keine Empörung vorgespielen, aber in der Regel haben Mods wie Rab oder Exar themenfremdes Geschwurbel in den "Was mich gerade aufregt"-Thread verfrachtet und fertig. Einen User namentlich in einen süffisanten Thread-Titel zu stecken - der zudem auf seine Kosten geht - ist für mich eine falsche Reaktion, egal wie stark die betreffende Person zu nerven scheint (was mir persönlich ziemlich egal ist). Das hätte man auch souveräner angehen können.

Gesendet von meinem 6070K mit Tapatalk


----------



## linktheminstrel (30. Oktober 2018)

Verstehe den thread nicht. Kann man das ganze nicht "RDR2-soviel offtopic steckt in unserem Test" nennen? Als einleitung schreibt man dann drei mal, dass es off-topic-posts in eurem test gab und deshalb dieser Thread eröffnet wurde.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2018)

Ich hab das Topic mal geändert, nicht dass noch jemand hier nen Herzkolaps kriegt  

Mit dem Handy lassen sich die Beiträge nicht verschieben, nur dafür markieren. meh


----------



## Sanador (30. Oktober 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Ich hab das Topic mal geändert, nicht dass noch jemand hier nen Herzkolaps kriegt
> 
> Mit dem Handy lassen sich die Beiträge nicht verschieben, nur dafür markieren. meh



Vielen Dank!

@Topic
Und dank dieses Threads hab ich mehr über diese Kontroverse in Augenschein genommen und finde dieses Thema durchaus interessant.
Denn es wird von manchen Usern beispielsweise die These aufgestellt, dass diese Änderung der Richtlinien durch den Playstation-HQ-Wechsel nach Kalifornien begründet wird.


----------



## Batze (30. Oktober 2018)

linktheminstrel schrieb:


> Verstehe den thread nicht. Kann man das ganze nicht "RDR2-soviel offtopic steckt in unserem Test" nennen? Als einleitung schreibt man dann drei mal, dass es off-topic-posts in eurem test gab und deshalb dieser Thread eröffnet wurde.



Man hätte alles als Aufmacher nehmen können, aber einen User öffentlich an den Pranger stellen wegen seiner Meinung in einem Einzelnem Thread ist ein Unding, als Mod sowieso. Jeder von uns der so etwas gemacht hätte, der Thread wäre sofort zu und der User wäre Weg vom Fenster, für immer, da hätte Rab schon für gesorgt das so etwas gar nicht weiter jemand liest . Sowas geht einfach nicht und war in dieser Form wohl auch noch nie da hier in diesem Forum und ist Einmalig. So etwas geht einfach nicht.


Nachtrag:
Na zumindest hat LOX-TT den Titel geändert.


----------



## LOX-TT (30. Oktober 2018)

Doch exakt das hatten wir schon mal als Pumpe seinen Rechtschreibfimmel so extrem hatte aber lassen wir das, ist ja auch egal. Der Thread dient ja nur dazu diese 27(!) Offtopic Beiträge aus dem RDR2 Test rauszuholen wo sie absolut nix verloren haben.

Edit: hier habs sogar extra gesucht, da haben wir es exakt genauso gehandhabt  http://forum.pcgames.de/gott-die-welt/9355209-honikpummpe-unt-die-rechtshreibung.html und jetzt hier auf einmal Uiuiui böse böse, mit dem Finger schwenkend dududu machen


----------



## MrFob (30. Oktober 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Meinungen müssen ausgehalten werden und nicht weggepackt werden.



Ok, der Thread Titel war bloede, keine Frage, darum wurde er ja auch geaendert.
Aber immerhin muss man Lox lassen, dass er die Meinung eben nicht wegpackt, sondern sich die Muehe macht, dafuer extra einen Thread zu erstellen, in welchen man diese Beitraege verschieben und dann weiter diskutieren kann. In anderen Foren, die ich kenne werden Off-Topic Beitraege gerne mal Kommentarlos von den Mods geloescht, egal ob der Inhalt an sich von Interesse ist oder nicht. Insofern finde ich diesen kompromiss nicht schlecht, nur der urspruengliche Titel fuer den neuen Thread war halt nix.


----------



## Worrel (31. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Soy = Soja, im englischen werden männliche SJWs gerne Soyboys genannt, halt Soja-Konsumenten, die keine richtige Milch oder Fleisch essen.


Macht es Sinn, derart exzessiv an seinem Feindbild zu zimmern, daß man da noch verschiedene andere Gruppen dranbaut , damit man auch bei richtig schön vielen sagen kann: _"Ach, das ist ja auch so einer ..."_?

Kleiner Denkanstoß:
Dadurch wird ja jetzt jeder Soja-Konsument automatisch in die schlechte Ecke gestellt, weil der ja zu den SJWs "gehört", was im Fall "Sony" ja nicht mal im Ansatz stimmen dürfte.

Denn SJWs kämpfen ja ursprünglich gegen die Ungleichbehandlung von Minderheiten, was an sich ja eine gute Sache ist - die Entscheidung bei Sony ist hingegen wohl irgendwo in der Chefetage gefallen - vielleicht auch einfach aus dem Grund heraus, daß sie kein Schmuddelimage haben wollen, was erst mal überhaupt nix mit "SJWs" zu tun hätte.

Aber wenn man sich einmal eine Schublade als Feindbild aussucht und die mit "Soyboys" etc ausweitet, bis man irgendwann ein riesiges Feinbild hat, in dem dann alle möglichen verschiedenen Gruppierungen Platz haben, hat man nach und nach "die ganze Welt gegen sich". 

Verstehe nicht, wieso man seine Freizeit damit verschwenden sollte, sich derart in eine paranoide Weltsicht hineinzusteigern ... _*shrug*_




Sanador schrieb:


> Muss sowas sein?
> Wieso wird hier ein User denunziert und das auch noch von einem Moderator?



Es gibt User, die stellen sich selber quasi in den Mittelpunkt und ballern gefühlt in sämtlichen ihrer Beiträge ihr Lieblingsthema rein, egal ob offtopic oder nicht.
In den beiden Fällen Honigpumpe und Spiritogre kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen, daß man ihre Manie und damit sie selber namentlich nennt. 
Wenn ich beispielsweise nicht als der Kerl bekannt sein will, der bei Parties immer mit politischen Streitthemen anfängt, sollte ich halt nicht immer mit politischen Streitthemen anfangen ...


----------



## Batze (31. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt User, die stellen sich selber quasi in den Mittelpunkt und ballern gefühlt in sämtlichen ihrer Beiträge ihr Lieblingsthema rein, egal ob offtopic oder nicht.
> In den beiden Fällen Honigpumpe und Spiritogre kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen, daß man ihre Manie und damit sie selber namentlich nennt.
> Wenn ich beispielsweise nicht als der Kerl bekannt sein will, der bei Parties immer mit politischen Streitthemen anfängt, sollte ich halt nicht immer mit politischen Streitthemen anfangen ...


Also stop mal bitte, das geht mir jetzt zu weit.
 Da gibt es mehrere Kandidaten die sich hier und da mal etwas daneben benommen haben oder wo die Meinung den Mods nicht gepasst hat, mich mit eingeschlossen. Aber deshalb jemanden öffentlich so darzustellen ist wohl das letzte, und als Mod so etwas zu machen das aller letzte. Jetzt muss mal gut sein. 
Wo ist wegen diesem Post hier die Entschuldigung?
Oder darf man jetzt jeden an den Pranger stellen wenn mal was nicht gefällt? Ist es schon so weit bei PCGames?


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Es gibt User, die stellen sich selber quasi in den Mittelpunkt und ballern gefühlt in sämtlichen ihrer Beiträge ihr Lieblingsthema rein, egal ob offtopic oder nicht.
> In den beiden Fällen Honigpumpe und Spiritogre kann ich das durchaus nachvollziehen, daß man ihre Manie und damit sie selber namentlich nennt.
> Wenn ich beispielsweise nicht als der Kerl bekannt sein will, der bei Parties immer mit politischen Streitthemen anfängt, sollte ich halt nicht immer mit politischen Streitthemen anfangen ...



Aha das rechtfertigt ein Pranger.

Dass das Thema Offtopic ist und wo anders hingeschoben werden musste, hab ich sehr befürwortet.
Allerdings war dies eine normale Diskussion verschiedener Ansätze. Mehr nicht. 

Dafür ist doch ein Forum da (natürlich wenn's geht aufs Topic bezogen), eine "Party" hat eigentlich einen anderen Zweck. 

Zudem gibt es auch Individuen die ihre Meinungen  noch energischer zur Schau stellen aber keine Konsequenz fürchten müssen weil eben der Mod die Meinung teilt statt neutral es zu bewerten.

Edit:
Trotz allem find ich gut das Lox-TT dies korrigiert hat somit für mich was dieses Topic angeht "der Kaas gegessen" ist.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Oktober 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja es sit schön aus Unkenntnis alle Visual Novels und Japano-Games in einen Topf zu werfen, Anime-Game = hentai. Sorry, so ist es ja gerade nicht. Die jetzt zensierten Visual Novels haben zwar einen Erotik-Anteil, der ist aber weit unter einem Eis am Stiel aus den 80ern, da überhaupt keine Nacktheit gezeigt wird bzw. es gar keinen Sex gibt sondern eben auch nur Romanzen. Ein Beispiel wäre aktuell das Rogue-RPG von Yuuna and the haunted Hot Springs, basierend auf der Anime Serie, die halt 90 Prozent Comedy ist mit völlig harmlosen Slapstick-Erotik einlagen ohne jegliches oben ohne.
> 
> Und wie du selbst feststellst, sie messen mit zweierlei Maß, Anime-Games sind für die amerikanischen Soyny-Leute Böse und die gleiche Handlung, siehe den Last of us DLC, da ist es kein Problem. Das ist Heuchelei.



1. Kannst du jetzt mal bitte mit diesem SJW-Mist aufhören? Das lässt dich nicht intelligenter, besser oder seriöser da stehen. Es nervt und ist der Debatte nicht zuträglich. Es ist lächerlich. Ich will auch kein Schmuddel-Image haben und unterlasse daher auch Dinge, die zu einem solchen Image beitragen könnten. Bin ich jetzt auch ein SJW? 

2. Inwiefern zweierlei Maß? Im Left Behind-DLC gibt es einen Kuss. Der geht nichtmal ne Sekunde. Hier geht's rein um die Charakterentwicklung der beiden Protagonisten. Es geht darum, dass Ellie offenbart, dass sie ihre Freundin liebt und um nichts anderes. Sie entschuldigt sich sogar für den (spontanen) Kuss. Das ist (ein) Teil einer glaubhaften, nachvollziehbaren Charakterentwicklung. Und diese ist auch dezent. Es wird nicht darauf rum geritten, hat aber Einfluss auf ihr späteres Leben. Und in deinem genannten Beispiel _"Yuuna and the haunted Hot Springs"_ gibt es Slapstick-Erotik-Einlagen, die was sind? Richtig: Nicht nötig und weder zur Story, noch zu den Figuren selbst beitragen, sondern einfach nur der plumpesten Unterhaltung dienen und bei denen es darum geht, die Charaktere in prekäre Situationen zu bringen, ohne jeden Kontext. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass dieses Graphic-Novel wunderbar ohne diese Slapstick-Einlagen auskommen würde. Und wenn nicht...nun, dann ist es wohl einfach ein scheiß Spiel, das sich durch diese Einlagen definiert. 

Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich hab grundsätzlich nichts gegen diese harmlosen Erotik-Slapstick-Einlagen. Es darf gern auch bei mir plump sein. Es ging mir hier nur um einen Vergleich zwischen beiden Beispielen. ^^


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> 1. Kannst du jetzt mal bitte mit diesem SJW-Mist aufhören? Das lässt dich nicht intelligenter, besser oder seriöser da stehen. Es nervt und ist der Debatte nicht zuträglich. Es ist lächerlich. Ich will auch kein Schmuddel-Image haben und unterlasse daher auch Dinge, die zu einem solchen Image beitragen könnten. Bin ich jetzt auch ein SJW?
> 
> 2. Inwiefern zweierlei Maß? Im Left Behind-DLC gibt es einen Kuss. Der geht nichtmal ne Sekunde. Hier geht's rein um die Charakterentwicklung der beiden Protagonisten. Es geht darum, dass Ellie offenbart, dass sie ihre Freundin liebt und um nichts anderes. Sie entschuldigt sich sogar für den (spontanen) Kuss. Das ist (ein) Teil einer glaubhaften, nachvollziehbaren Charakterentwicklung. Und diese ist auch dezent. Es wird nicht darauf rum geritten, hat aber Einfluss auf ihr späteres Leben. Und in deinem genannten Beispiel _"Yuuna and the haunted Hot Springs"_ gibt es Slapstick-Erotik-Einlagen, die was sind? Richtig: Nicht nötig und weder zur Story, noch zu den Figuren selbst beitragen, sondern einfach nur der plumpesten Unterhaltung dienen und bei denen es darum geht, die Charaktere in prekäre Situationen zu bringen, ohne jeden Kontext. Ich bin mir absolut sicher, dass dieses Graphic-Novel wunderbar ohne diese Slapstick-Einlagen auskommen würde. Und wenn nicht...nun, dann ist es wohl einfach ein scheiß Spiel, das sich durch diese Einlagen definiert.
> 
> Nicht falsch verstehen. Ich hab grundsätzlich nichts gegen diese harmlosen Erotik-Slapstick-Einlagen. Es darf gern auch bei mir plump sein. Es ging mir hier nur um einen Vergleich zwischen beiden Beispielen. ^^



Es ist tatsächlich so das nackte Brüste und Co tatsächlich als pornografischer Inhalt gewertet wird und neben Gewalt und co auf der Rückseite  diverser Spiele sogar drauf hingewiesen wird.
(weil  jemand das ein bisschen relativiert hat.)

Pornografischer Inhalt in Spielen bedeutet nicht automatisch das Akte zu sehen sind noch dass das Spiel sich automatisch nur darum dreht. Sondern auch das nur eben Brüste zu sehen sind von zb. diverse Damen in Witcher. Daß dies aber dies nur ein Bruchteil der Witchererzählung ist interessiert dabei nicht. 
Es ist nur ein Hinweis das die Leute die sich von sowas ekeln, ärgern usw. hingewiesen werden.

Das solche Spiele nicht leichtfertig an Jugendliche und Kinder verteilt werden soll ist doch klar, dafür gibt es doch PEGI oder USK.
Aber ab 18 oder meinet wegen 21 sollte jeder selber wissen was gut für ihn ist.
Da braucht es nicht zusätzliche Instanz die den Finger heben und schreien "so gehts nicht!".
Und genau darüber regt sich Spiritiogre auf.

Ganz ehrlich ich kann das total nachvollziehen den wenn es plötzlich in Cyberpunk eine ähnliche Bewegung geben würde, würde ich genauso lautstark mich drüber ärgern.

Den es gibt Spiele die richten sich bewusst an eine Altersgruppe und genau solche Spiele sind eben Erwachsenespiele. Die dürfen ebenso erotisch oder gewaltvoll sein und nicht blumig wie ein Einhornregenbogenfurz.

Andernfalls stelle ich alles in Frage was es in der Medienwelt zu sehen gibt.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Andernfalls stelle ich alles in Frage was es in der Medienwelt zu sehen gibt.



Nochmal:



OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Ich meine die Diskussion um diese Spiele startete in Japan damit, dass irgendwem auffiel, dass es nicht ganz unbedenklich ist, wenn kindlich dargestellte Schulmädchen im Spiel zu Sexobjekten gemacht werden. Käufern dieser Spiele geht es nicht nur um Romanzen, sondern darum, den Mädels unter den Rock oder auf die zufällig nass gewordenen Shirts zu gucken. Auch Spiele der Persona-Reihe haben Romanzen, sind davon aber nicht betroffen - Sony zieht die Grenze also woanders. Der Vorwurf ist, dass Spiele dieser Art die Hemmschwellensenkung und Akzeptanz gegenüber pädophilen Handlungen begünstigen würden.



und 



OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Fändest Du es nicht zumindest _diskussionswürdig_, wenn hierzulande ein Spiel erscheinen würde, in dem es darum geht, Schuljungs, die ständig mit einer riesigen Erektion im Schlüppi rumhopsen in "harmlosen Slaptstick-Erotik Einlagen" zu verführen?  Es gibt oben genannte Gründe, diese Spiele kritisch zu sehen. Sony hat sich dazu entschieden, hier von sich aus eine Grenze zu ziehen und ich finde das nachvollziehbar.



Es geht einfach 0 um Spiele wie den Witcher und Cyberpunk. Diese Spiele zeigen Sexualität in einem Kontext, nicht um der Sexualität Willen. Die von Sonys Richtlinien betroffenen Spiele haben das unter-den-Rock-gucken, das uiuiui-bück-Dich-noch-ein-bisschen-tiefer zum Hauptinhalt. Mit Kindern.


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Es geht einfach 0 um Spiele wie den Witcher und Cyberpunk. Diese Spiele zeigen Sexualität in einem Kontext, nicht um der Sexualität Willen. Die von Sonys Richtlinien betroffenen Spiele haben das unter-den-Rock-gucken, das uiuiui-bück-Dich-noch-ein-bisschen-tiefer zum Hauptinhalt. Mit Kindern.


Und??


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Und??



Nichts und. Der Unterschied sollte doch wohl klar sein.  Es wird schlicht und ergreifend nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen und und Sonys Entscheidung basiert auf völlig nachvollziehbaren Gründen. OldMCJimBob hat das schon ziemlich gut auf den Punkt gebracht, worum es überhaupt bei Sonys Entscheidung geht. 

PS: Ich weiß sehr wohl, worüber sich spiritorgre aufregt. Ganz so doof bin ich ja dann doch nicht.  Abgesehen davon, dass sein Vergleich einfach mal hinten und vorne total hinkt.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Und??



Und irgendwo muss halt ne Grenze gezogen werden, ist diese hier wirklich sooo unverständlich? Oder bist Du einfach allgemein gegen Grenzen, ab 21 geht alles? Warum nicht der Vergewaltigungs-Simluator 2000? KZ-Manager?


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Und irgendwo muss halt ne Grenze gezogen werden, ist diese hier wirklich sooo unverständlich? Oder bist Du einfach allgemein gegen Grenzen, ab 21 geht alles? Warum nicht der Vergewaltigungs-Simluator 2000? KZ-Manager?



Klar is ja auch dasselbe.
Und ja lieber so als wie aus dem Augen aus dem Sinn. Damit man sich nicht damit beschäftigen muss.

Agony als Beispiel unzensiert doch noch raus, es wird sich trotzdem nicht viel besser verkaufen. Warum weil die Leute selber entscheiden können ob sie so was sehen wollen oder nicht.

Zudem es wie gesagt parallel die Filmwelt nicht so verklemmt ist.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Klar is ja auch dasselbe.



Nein ist es nicht. Es war ein übertriebenes Beispiel, um herauszubekommen, ob Du wirklich alles gutheißen würdest, oder Grenzen grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt wärst. Sorry für die Überforderung  



suggysug schrieb:


> Und ja lieber so als wie aus dem Augen aus dem Sinn. Damit man sich nicht damit beschäftigen muss.



Ah ja. Keine Grenzen also, weil man sich dann damit beschäftigen muss. Lol. 
Let´s agree to disagree, wir kommen nicht mehr auf einen Nenner.


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Es war ein übertriebenes Beispiel, um herauszubekommen, ob Du wirklich alles gutheißen würdest, oder Grenzen grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt wärst. Sorry für die Überforderung
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was willst du damit erreichen, schau das internet an, man kommt kinderleicht Hentaivideos mit Kindern und die sind deutlich härter als die Unterwäsche.


@Überforderung: lass die persönliche Stichelei, ansonsten meide das Thema wenn du dich zu schlau hälst für andere Meinungen.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Was willst du damit erreichen, schau das internet an, man kommt kinderleicht Hentaivideos mit Kindern und die sind deutlich härter als die Unterwäsche.


Und weil dem so ist, muss alles durch gewunken werden, was geht? Nach der Logik können wir auch Diebstahl und Mord erlauben und A Serbian Film im Nachmittagsprogramm unzensiert zeigen.


----------



## Batze (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Zudem es wie gesagt parallel die Filmwelt nicht so verklemmt ist.


Von welcher Filmwelt sprichst du? Hollyallesverschlossen oder Europa?


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und weil dem so ist, muss alles durch gewunken werden, was geht? Nach der Logik können wir auch Diebstahl und Mord erlauben und A Serbian Film im Nachmittagsprogramm unzensiert zeigen.



Genau das ist doch der Punkt, es kommt niemand zu Schaden. Ob man sich sowas anschauen mag ist was anderes. Zudem gilt am Free-TV immer Noch ein Jugendschutz so das a Serbain- Film nie im Nachmittag erscheinen wird.

Und das was Spiritogre anspricht ist mehr als Harmlos, es ist zwar zu teilen ethisch unkorrekt und würd ich niemals sehen wollen aber es ist auch nicht so das hier jetzt irgend was schlimmes verkauft wird.


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

Batze schrieb:


> Von welcher Filmwelt sprichst du? Hollyallesverschlossen oder Europa?



Naja gut sex ist in Amerika ein im Freetv Tabuthema aber nicht verboten, im Pay-TV gibt's durchaus Sender wie Playboy TV.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Genau das ist doch der Punkt, es kommt niemand zu Schaden. Ob man sich sowas anschauen mag ist was anderes. Zudem gilt am Free-TV immer Noch ein Jugendschutz so das a Serbain- Film nie im Nachmittag erscheinen wird.
> 
> Und das was Spiritogre anspricht ist mehr als Harmlos, es ist zwar zu teilen ethisch unkorrekt und würd ich niemals sehen wollen aber es ist auch nicht so das hier jetzt irgend was schlimmes verkauft wird.



Du weißt, was ich damit sagen wollte. Nur weil es irgendwo was gibt, was genauso schlimm oder schlimmer ist, muss man "harmlosere" Dinge, die dennoch ethisch unkorrekt sind, nicht durchwinken. Und es kommt auch niemand zu Schaden, wenn Sony ganz simpel von seinem Hausrecht Gebrauch macht. 

Ich finde diese Graphic Novels, die spiritogre da angesprochen und speziell auch als Beispiel heran gezogen hat, nun auch nicht allzu schlimm. Ich kann aber auch nachvollziehen, warum sich Sony zu diesem Schritt entschieden hat. Ganz einfach (egal ob ganz und gar pornografisch oder "nur" erotisch), weil in vielen dieser Graphic Novels Minderjährige eine Rolle spielen, die ganz klar in sexuelle Situationen gebracht werden. Ob nun mehr oder weniger harmlos oder nicht. Man muss Sonys Entscheidung ja nicht gut finden, aber doch wenigstens nachvollziehen können.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (31. Oktober 2018)

_gelöscht_


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du weißt, was ich damit sagen wollte. Nur weil es irgendwo was gibt, was genauso schlimm oder schlimmer ist, muss man "harmlosere" Dinge, die dennoch ethisch unkorrekt sind, nicht durchwinken. Und es kommt auch niemand zu Schaden, wenn Sony ganz simpel von seinem Hausrecht Gebrauch macht.
> 
> Ich finde diese Graphic Novels, die spiritogre da angesprochen und speziell auch als Beispiel heran gezogen hat, nun auch nicht allzu schlimm. Ich kann aber auch nachvollziehen, warum sich Sony zu diesem Schritt entschieden hat. Ganz einfach (egal ob ganz und gar pornografisch oder "nur" erotisch), weil in vielen dieser Graphic Novels Minderjährige eine Rolle spielen, die ganz klar in sexuelle Situationen gebracht werden. Ob nun mehr oder weniger harmlos oder nicht. Man muss Sonys Entscheidung ja nicht gut finden, aber doch wenigstens nachvollziehen können.



Ja aber ich denke man kann nicht Gewalt und Mord in Spielen gut heißen aber dann sich bei solchen Themen hinstellen und sagen dass geht aber gar nicht. Das wirkt wenig glaubhaft.


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ja aber ich denke man kann nicht Gewalt und Mord in Spielen gut heißen aber dann sich bei solchen Themen hinstellen und sagen dass geht aber gar nicht. Das wirkt wenig glaubhaft.


Auch bei Gewalt geht es um den Kontext und darum, wie und mit welchen Mitteln es dargestellt wird. Mach es dir da bitte nicht zu einfach.

Was glaubst du denn, warum ich Hatred niemals spielen würde, wohl aber ein The Witcher 3? Den Unterschied brauch ich dir da wohl kaum erläutern. Oder?


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Auch bei Gewalt geht es um den Kontext und darum, wie und mit welchen Mitteln es dargestellt wird. Mach es dir da bitte nicht zu einfach.


Eigentlich nicht Mord ist Mord, da ist egal ob man in Witcher in ein Banditenlager reinstürmt und alles abschlachtet.
Das macht natürlich keinen zu Mörder. Genau So wenig wie man Pädophil ist wenn man Animekinder in Unterwäsche sieht.
Und grade aus Firmensicht wirkt es eben unglaubhaft da solche Differenzen zu haben.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Was glaubst du denn, warum ich Hatred niemals spielen würde, wohl aber ein The Witcher 3? Den Unterschied brauch ich dir da wohl kaum erläutern. Oder?


So soll es auch sein. Du hast selber festgestellt das dir Hatred nicht gefällt und die Spiel finanziell nicht unterstützt. Besser als ein zensiertes Spiel  finanziell zu unterstützen das in der Regel von der Zensur nicht besser wird.


----------



## MrFob (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht Mord ist Mord, da ist egal ob man in Witcher in ein Banditenlager reinstürmt und alles abschlachtet.
> Das macht natürlich keinen zu Mörder. Genau So wenig wie man Pädophil ist wenn man Animekinder in Unterwäsche sieht.
> Und grade aus Firmensicht wirkt es eben unglaubhaft da solche Differenzen zu haben.
> 
> ...



Ich weiss ja nicht ob einfach "Gewalt und Mord in Spielen" hier der richtige Vergleich ist. Muesste ein ordentlicher Vergleich nicht "Gewalt an Minderjaehrigen, die auch nicht grossartig kommentiert oder in einen kritischen Kontext gestellt wird" heissen? Und da kenne ich eigentlich kein Spiel, dass mal einfach so durchgewunken wurde.


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht ob einfach "Gewalt und Mord in Spielen" hier der richtige Vergleich ist. Muesste ein ordentlicher Vergleich nicht "Gewalt an Minderjaehrigen, die auch nicht grossartig kommentiert oder in einen kritischen Kontext gestellt wird" heissen? Und da kenne ich eigentlich kein Spiel, dass mal einfach so durchgewunken wurde.



Gute Frage!

Gewalt an Kindern in Spielen  ist besonders schlimm.
Es geht mir ums Grundsatzprinzip, Mord an Menschen egal welchen Alters ist schlimm, es immer wieder zu Relativieren macht es auch nicht besser.

Trotzdem um dir eine faire Antwort zu liefern würde ich sagen das Anime-Mädchen wo man mal den Schlüpfer sieht sich eher mit verbale Gewalt gegen Kinder (in form von Ausdrücken, Schubladen etc.) vergleichen lässt im Härtegrad.
Und nicht mit reiner Gewalt an Kinder was im umkehrschub Kinderpornografie wäre.

Und verbale Gewalt gegen Kinder gibt es durchaus auch in spielen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (31. Oktober 2018)

Gewalt an Kindern ist besonders schlimm, aber Mord ist Mord und da sollte man nicht relativieren. Sexuelle Gewalt ist eher mit verbaler Gewalt zu vergleichen und nicht mit "reiner" Gewalt, denn das wiederum wäre Kinderpornografie. Verbale Gewalt gegen Kindern gibt es auch in Spielen. Den Zusatz "unkommentiert und ohne dabei kritisch" zu sein schnell wieder vergessen (welches Spiel meinst Du eigentlich?). Mein 12 jähriger Sohn hat mehr Grips. 

Wer bestimmt denn eigentlich den Härtegrad von Gewalt, gibt es da eine Skala? Mach Dir mal den Spaß und schreibe 10 willkürlich gewählte Gewalttaten auf Zettel und bitte Deine Freunde, die dem Härtegrad nach zu sortieren. Du könntest überrascht werden...


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Gewalt an Kindern ist besonders schlimm, aber Mord ist Mord und da sollte man nicht relativieren. Sexuelle Gewalt ist eher mit verbaler Gewalt zu vergleichen und nicht mit "reiner" Gewalt, denn das wiederum wäre Kinderpornografie. Verbale Gewalt gegen Kindern gibt es auch in Spielen. Den Zusatz "unkommentiert und ohne dabei kritisch" zu sein schnell wieder vergessen (welches Spiel meinst Du eigentlich?). Mein 12 jähriger Sohn hat mehr Grips.
> 
> Wer bestimmt denn eigentlich den Härtegrad von Gewalt, gibt es da eine Skala? Mach Dir mal den Spaß und schreibe 10 willkürlich gewählte Gewalttaten auf Zettel und bitte Deine Freunde, die dem Härtegrad nach zu sortieren. Du könntest überrascht werden...



Bitte,.. vielleicht dein Sohn du leider nicht und weiter werde ich auf dein Kommentar nicht mehr eingehen.

Ich lass mich gern eines besseren belehren, so aber nicht.


----------



## Worrel (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Aha das rechtfertigt ein Pranger.


1. beide Threads (dieser und Honigpumpes "Rechtschreibung" Thread) sind keinen Millimeter weiter in der Öffentlichkeit als andere Postings der beiden Forenmitglieder.
2. Beide haben von sich selbst aus beschlossen, derart viele Postings zu ihrem jeweiligen Lieblingsthema Offtopic in anderen Threads zu verteilen.
3. Es sind immer noch anonyme Benutzerprofile. Niemand weiß, ob sich hinter einem User hier ein Heinz Meier, 20 oder Ilse Spakowski, 82 verbirgt, die sich bei jeder Reaktion auf eins ihrer Postings hier kaputtlacht. (Auch wenn man mit mehr oder weniger Aufwand den einen oder anderen User hier tatsächlich auf eine reale Person zurückführen kann, wenn man sich die entsprechende Mühe gibt)

Ich halte es da mit Kalkofe, der ja sinngemäß der Ansicht ist: _Wer sich in die Öffentlichkeit begibt und dort freiwillig lächerlich macht, der hat es auch verdient, verarscht und durch den Kakao gezogen zu werden._



suggysug schrieb:


> Zudem es wie gesagt parallel die Filmwelt nicht so verklemmt ist.


Das kommt ja darauf an, wer den Film dann nachher wie ausstrahlt ...:

=> Basic Instinct TV Edits


----------



## MrFob (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Gute Frage!
> 
> Gewalt an Kindern in Spielen  ist besonders schlimm.
> Es geht mir ums Grundsatzprinzip, Mord an Menschen egal welchen Alters ist schlimm, es immer wieder zu Relativieren macht es auch nicht besser.
> ...



Aber selbst wenn es verbale Gewalt gegen Kinder gibt, gibt es ein Spiel, wo diese nicht in einen kritischen Kontext gestellt wird? Ist das bei den erotischen Andeutungen in diesen Spielen auch der Fall ? (Das ist ne echte Frage meinerseits, kein Diss gegen dich oder so. Ich frage da ich die Spiele nicht kenne und es kann auch gut sein, dass es Spiele mit unkritischer verbaler oder physischer Gewalt gegen Minderjaehrige gibt, die ich nicht kenne.)

Gewalt gegen Erwachsene (in einem passenden Kontext) in Spielen finde ich ebenso in Ordnung, wie Erotik mit Erwachsenen in Spielen. Zum Beispiel hab ich kein Problem mit den erotischen Szenen in den Witcher Spielen (nein, noch nicht mal in Witcher 1, auch wenn diese teilweise ziemlich absurd sind  ), genauso wenig wie ich mit Gewalt Probleme habe, wenn diese zur Verteidigung angewendet oder aber kritisch betrachtet wird, was eigentlich in den meisten Spielen, die ich kenne der Fall ist (entweder verteidigt man sich selbst gegen Aggressoren oder man verteidigt ein Gruppe, wie seine Nation oder Fraktion). Spielt man selbst den Aggressor (wie z.B. die Orks in Warcraft 1/2), dann wird meist auch sehr deutlich gemacht, dass man hier "die Boesen" verkoerpert, womit die Gewalt selbst auch wieder in einem kritischen Kontext steht. Das ist alles ok, auch wenn man sich manchmal ueber die genaue Implementation streiten kann (ist es noch Selbstverteidigung wenn Lara Croft im Tomb Raider Reboot aus dem Hinterhalt den 500sten Gegner wegmeuchelt? Ueber solche Dinge wie ludonarrative Dissonanz kann man aber diskutieren). Dann gibt es da natuerlich noch die Satiren. Ein GTA4/5 zum Beispiel, was satirische Sozialkritik vorbringt indem es sich selbst ueberspitzt (auch in Sachen fragwuerdiger Gewaltausuebung) finde ich auch in Ordnung, auch hier stimmt der (Meta-)Kontext.
Bei einem Hatred oder so sieht es schon wieder anders aus. Ich kann nur sagen, wenn ich Publisher waere und zu mir einer kommen wuerde mit so einem Spiel, den wuerde ich sofort wieder wegschicken.

Und wenn Minderjaehrige beteiligt sind, dann sieht es da mMn nochmal extremer aus, da hoert der Spass auf. Das hat mMn auch weniger damit zu tun, ob bei der Produktion des Materials jemand zu Schaden kommt, sondern mit der Frage, welche Verhaltensmuster hier in welcher Form zur Schau gestellt werden. Gewalt (mental oder physisch) gegen Kinder ohne kritischen Kontext zu zeigen (sprich, einfach mal neutral hinzustellen oder sogar noch gutzuheissen) ist mMn verwerflich, da gerade Minderjaehrige schutzbeduerftig sind.
Ja, es gibt Gewalt gegen Kinder in Spielen. Letztes Beispiel, dass ich selbst gespielt habe (und immer noch spiele) ist AC: Odyssey, gleich ziemlich am Anfang:


Spoiler



Als Nikolaos seine Stiefkinder (eins im Saeuglingsalter, das andere vielleicht 6 Jahre alt) vom Berg Taygetos werfen soll/muss


. Das ist aber ein Moment, der schocken und Drama erzeugen soll. Es wird sehr deutlich, dass es sich fuer alle Beteiligten um eine furchtbare Tragoedie handelt. Das ist der Kontext, in dem man so eine Szene schon bringen kann, auch wenn sie hart ist.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe gibt es bei der angedeuteten Erotik, mit Minderjaehrigen in den Graphic Novels um die es hier geht so einen Kontext nicht. Da sehe ich das Problem und deswegen halte ich diese "Gewalt ist ja immer ok aber Erotik nicht" Aequivalenz - zumindest in diesem speziellen Fall - nicht fuer angebracht.

Das muss jetzt noch nicht mal heissen, dass ich absolut dafuer bin, diese Spiele nicht zu publsihen, wie gesagt, ich kenne die Spiele nicht (also bitte, berichtige mich gerne wenn ich hier bei meinen Mutmassungen ueber sie falsch liegen sollte). Wo man die Grenzen setzen sollte, was in einer Gesellschaft oder aber im Sinne eines Unternehmens (im Falle des Publishings, es geht ja nicht um ein staatliches Verbot) als Unterhaltung verbreitet werden soll und was nicht, darueber kann man sehr unterschiedlicher Meinung sein. 

Ich will nur sagen, die Argumentation, dass das alles gleich behandelt werden muss und irgendwie doch alles das selbe sei, die geht mMn nicht wirklich auf.


----------



## Zybba (31. Oktober 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Beide haben von sich selbst aus beschlossen, derart viele Postings zu ihrem jeweiligen Lieblingsthema Offtopic in anderen Threads zu verteilen.


Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?
Ich möchte auch ein Stück vom Dramakuchen!

Honigpumpes Schmähthread kenne ich noch.
Um wen und was gehts bei diesem Thread?


----------



## MrFob (31. Oktober 2018)

Zybba schrieb:


> Kann mich mal jemand aufklären?
> Ich möchte auch ein Stück vom Dramakuchen!
> 
> Honigpumpes Schmähthread kenne ich noch.
> Um wen und was gehts bei diesem Thread?



Previously on PGGames Forum:

Als Lox den Thread gestern erstellt hat, um Sprigtores (schreib ich das richtig? Wahrscheinlich nicht, sorry) off-topic Kommentare unter dem RDR2 Test hierher zu verschieben hat er dessen Namen in dem etwas sueffisanten Threadtitel genannt. Er hat es aber inzwischen aufgrund der Kritik geaendert.

And now, the conclusion.


----------



## Rabowke (31. Oktober 2018)

... und ich komm wieder zu spät zum "Draaaaaaaaama, Baby!"-Thread!


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Aber selbst wenn es verbale Gewalt gegen Kinder gibt, gibt es ein Spiel, wo diese nicht in einen kritischen Kontext gestellt wird? Ist das bei den erotischen Andeutungen in diesen Spielen auch der Fall ? (Das ist ne echte Frage meinerseits, kein Diss gegen dich oder so. Ich frage da ich die Spiele nicht kenne und es kann auch gut sein, dass es Spiele mit unkritischer verbaler oder physischer Gewalt gegen Minderjaehrige gibt, die ich nicht kenne.)


Hmm das ist der Punkt um die sich gestritten wird, wärend für eine Mädchen in Unterwäsche ein großes No-Go sind gehören von eben den Liebhaber genau zu diesem Stil.
Und wenn ich ehrlich bin ist das im Anime/Manga Bereich seit ich denken kann völlig normal und geduldet. Es ist eigentlich nur ein kleiner Teil vom Ganzen den die Spiele/Bücher oder Comics erzählen eine eigenständige Geschichte die nichts mit Erotik zutun hat.
Trotzdem ist das Teil des Stils wo eine Zensur völlig die Atmosphäre stören würde. 



MrFob schrieb:


> Gewalt gegen Erwachsene (in einem passenden Kontext) in Spielen finde ich ebenso in Ordnung, wie Erotik mit Erwachsenen in Spielen. Zum Beispiel hab ich kein Problem mit den erotischen Szenen in den Witcher Spielen (nein, noch nicht mal in Witcher 1, auch wenn diese teilweise ziemlich absurd sind  ), genauso wenig wie ich mit Gewalt Probleme habe, wenn diese zur Verteidigung angewendet wird, was eigentlich in den meisten Spielen, die ich spiele der Fall ist (entweder verteidigt man sich selbst gegen Aggressoren oder man verteidigt ein Gruppe, wie seine Nation oder Fraktion). Spielt man selbst den Agressor (wie z.B. die Orks in Warcraft 1/2), dann wird meist auch sehr deutlich gemacht, dass man hier "die Boesen" verkoerpert, womit die Gewalt selbst auch wieder in einem kritischen Kontext steht. Das ist alles ok, auch wenn man sich manchmal ueber die genaue Implementation streiten kann (ist es noch Selbstverteidigung wenn Lara Croft im Tomb Raider Reboot aus dem Hinterhalt den 500sten Gegner wegmeuchelt? Ueber solche Dinge wie ludonarrative Dissonanz kann man aber diskutieren). Dann gibt es da natuerlich noch die Satiren. Ein GTA4/5 zum Beispiel, was satirische Sozialkritik vorbringt indem es sich selbst ueberspitzt (auch in Sachen fragwuerdiger Gewaltausuebung) finde ich auch in Ordnung, auch hier stimmt der (Meta-)Kontext.
> Bei einem Hatred oder so sieht es schon wieder anders aus. Ich kann nur sagen, wenn ich Publisher waere und zu mir einer kommen wuerde mit so einem Spiel, den wuerde ich sofort wieder wegschicken.


Das sehe ich genauso, für mich gehört das in einen Spiel für Erwachsene rein und was Hatred angeht so braucht es da keine Zensur sondern wie du es schon sagst sehe ich es sinnvoller sowas selbständig nicht zu kaufen wenn man solche Spiele nicht unterstützen möchte.
Denn in der Filmindustrie klappt es auch, was da alles an Filmen gemacht wird wo gar kein Aufriss drum gemacht wird. 



MrFob schrieb:


> Wo man die Grenzen setzen sollte, was in einer Gesellschaft oder aber im Sinne eines Unternehmens (im Falle des Publishings, es geht ja nicht um ein staatliches Verbot) als Unterhaltung verbreitet werden soll und was nicht, darueber kann man sehr unterschiedlicher Meinung sein.
> 
> Ich will nur sagen, die Argumentation, dass das alles gleich behandelt werden muss und irgendwie doch alles das selbe sei, die geht mMn nicht wirklich auf.


Jeder fühlt anders und nimmt solche kritischen Themen anders war, deswegen ist es eben so schwer irgendwelche "Skalen" zu erstellen.
Peta findet es unmöglich das man in Spielen angelt. Andere fühlen sich was anderes schlimm.
Und eine Zensur ist die leichteste und schnellste Lösung. Aber meist nicht die Richtige.
Die kann nur jeder Erwachsene für sich selbst entscheiden.


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und ich komm wieder zu spät zum "Draaaaaaaaama, Baby!"-Thread!



Es ist nie zu spät !
Zudem vertrete ich recht professionell die Dramaqueen (keine Anspielung auf irgendjemand) möchte ich meinen.


----------



## MrFob (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Hmm das ist der Punkt um die sich gestritten wird, wärend für eine Mädchen in Unterwäsche ein großes No-Go sind gehören von eben den Liebhaber genau zu diesem Stil.
> Und wenn ich ehrlich bin ist das im Anime/Manga Bereich seit ich denken kann völlig normal und geduldet. Es ist eigentlich nur ein kleiner Teil vom Ganzen den die Spiele/Bücher oder Comics erzählen eine eigenständige Geschichte die nichts mit Erotik zutun hat.
> Trotzdem ist das Teil des Stils wo eine Zensur völlig die Atmosphäre stören würde.


Naja, nur weil es "schon immer normal war und gedultet wurde" sagt fuer mich jetzt nicht allzu viel aus. Things change, es gibt viele Dinge, die mal normal waren, von denen ich ganz froh bin, dass sie es heute nicht mehr sind. Mit Anime/Manga kann ich persoenlich nichts anfangen, darum ist es mir in dem Fall ziemlich wurscht, mir geht es weniger darum, dass hier was spezielles verboten/zensiert werden soll, sondern eher um die Argumentation an sich.



> Das sehe ich genauso, für mich gehört das in einen Spiel für Erwachsene rein und was Hatred angeht so braucht es da keine Zensur sondern wie du es schon sagst sehe ich es sinnvoller sowas selbständig nicht zu kaufen wenn man solche Spiele nicht unterstützen möchte.
> Denn in der Filmindustrie klappt es auch, was da alles an Filmen gemacht wird wo gar kein Aufriss drum gemacht wird.


Zunaechst mal wuerde ich nicht sagen, dass Gewalt oder Erotik in ein Spiel gehoert, aber ja, richtig umgesetzt ist es auf jeden Fall kein Problem und - da sich gute Handlungen ja um Konflikte drehen muessen um Drama und Spannung zu erzeugen - sicher auch in vielen Faellen notwendig. Aber wie gesagt, so etwas wie Hatred haette ich noch nicht mal gepublished, geschweigen denn gekauft. Ist Hatred in Deutschland eigentlich indiziert? Falls ja, so haette ich auch damit kein Problem. Ich denke schon, dass sich ein demokratisch organisierte Gesellschaft auch herausnehmen kann in Extremfaellen Medien einzuschraenken (vielleicht nicht gerade vollstaendig zu verbieten aber, so wie bei einer Indizierung, Werbung, sowie den Verkauf an Minderjaehrige zu verbieten).

Wie dem auch sei, darum geht es ja aber hier gar nicht. Hier geht es darum, dass sich ein Publisher weigert, bestimmte Medien in ihr Portfolio aufzunehmen und so zu veroeffentlichen. Da hat sich das Unternehmen dafuer entschieden, so etwas nicht zu unterstuetzen. Insofern halte ich diesen Fall fuer viel naeher an dem was du auch ok findest, eine spezielle Entitaet (in dem Fall halt kein einzelner Kunde sondern ein Unternehmen/Publisher) hat sich dafuer entschieden das nicht zu nehmen, schlichtweg weil sie es nicht wollen. Ist ja keine erzwungene Zensur sondern schlichtweg was Sony will und was nicht.



> Jeder fühlt anders und nimmt solche kritischen Themen anders war, deswegen ist es eben so schwer irgendwelche "Skalen" zu erstellen.
> Peta findet es unmöglich das man in Spielen angelt. Andere fühlen sich was anderes schlimm.
> Und eine Zensur ist die leichteste und schnellste Lösung. Aber meist nicht die Richtige.
> Die kann nur jeder Erwachsene für sich selbst entscheiden.



Richtig, Skalen sind schwierig in dem Zusammenhang, darum sind auch die Argumentationen, die dann versuchen Erotik und Gewalt miteinander zu vergleichen schwierig, was ja mein Grundgedanke war.
Und ich stimme auch mit dir ueberein, jeder Erwachsene hat das Recht zu entscheiden, was er konsumieren will oder nicht. Genauso hat auch jeder Publisher die Freiheit zu entscheiden, was er wie publishen will oder nicht.

EDIT: Und nur um es nochmal klar zu machen, es geht mir darum zwei unterschiedliche Punkte zu trennen:
1. Ist es gut, dass Sony sich dazu entschlossen hat graphic novels ziemlich extrem zu ensieren (sogar einen freien Bauchnabel, wenn ich Spirigtore da richtig verstehe)? Meine Meinung: Ne, das muss nicht sein, das kann Sony auch ruhig etwas lockerer handhaben, solange es wirklich nur so harmloses Zeug ist. Ich persoenlich mag den Stil zwar auch nicht, aber solange es wirklich nichts explizit erotisch/pronografisches ist, sehe ich da keinen Grund das gleich einzuschraenken und ich aknn auch Spirigtores Aerger verstehen, da Sony eben eine recht grosse Marktmacht, gerade bei japanischen Medien hat.

2. Sollte Sony als Publisher die Wahl haben, was sie wie zensieren oder vielleicht auch erst gar nicht veroeffentlichen, wenn es ihnen nicht passt? Meine Meinung: Ja, absolut. Es muss mir nicht gefallen was sie tun aber umgekehrt ist es eben auch so, das sie eigenstaendig handeln koennen sollen. Mit Zensur hat das im Falle eines einzelnen Unternehmens mMn nichts zu tun, denn es geht nur darum, was Sony mit ihrem eigenen Portfolio machen will und was eben nicht.


----------



## suggysug (31. Oktober 2018)

MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil es "schon immer normal war und gedultet wurde" sagt fuer mich jetzt nicht allzu viel aus. Things change, es gibt viele Dinge, die mal normal waren, von denen ich ganz froh bin, dass sie es heute nicht mehr sind. Mit Anime/Manga kann ich persoenlich nichts anfangen, darum ist es mir in dem Fall ziemlich wurscht, mir geht es weniger darum, dass hier was spezielles verboten/zensiert werden soll, sondern eher um die Argumentation an sich.
> 
> 
> Zunaechst mal wuerde ich nicht sagen, dass Gewalt oder Erotik in ein Spiel gehoert, aber ja, richtig umgesetzt ist es auf jeden Fall kein Problem und - da sich gute Handlungen ja um Konflikte drehen muessen um Drama und Spannung zu erzeugen - sicher auch in vielen Faellen notwendig. Aber wie gesagt, so etwas wie Hatred haette ich noch nicht mal gepublished, geschweigen denn gekauft. Ist Hatred in Deutschland eigentlich indiziert? Falls ja, so haette ich auch damit kein Problem. Ich denke schon, dass sich ein demokratisch organisierte Gesellschaft auch herausnehmen kann in Extremfaellen Medien einzuschraenken (vielleicht nicht gerade vollstaendig zu verbieten aber, so wie bei einer Indizierung, Werbung, sowie den Verkauf an Minderjaehrige zu verbieten).
> ...



Uff MrFob find ich Klasse wie ausführlich du mir antwortest. Werde aber für heute Schluss machen und Morgen dein Post beantworten .


----------



## RedDragon20 (31. Oktober 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht Mord ist Mord, da ist egal ob man in Witcher in ein Banditenlager reinstürmt und alles abschlachtet.
> Das macht natürlich keinen zu Mörder. Genau So wenig wie man Pädophil ist wenn man Animekinder in Unterwäsche sieht.
> Und grade aus Firmensicht wirkt es eben unglaubhaft da solche Differenzen zu haben.
> 
> ...



Offensichtlich muss ich dir den Unterschied doch erklären: In Hatred killt man Unschuldige, die völlig wehrlos sind und die sich nicht verteidigen (können). Man spielt einen Amokläufer, ohne jeden Background. In The Witcher 3 muss man aber nicht in ein Banditenlager rein stürmen. Es reicht, wenn man mit gesteckter Waffe rein geht und schon wird man angegriffen.  Man ist da kein Amokläufer, der mal eben alles ohne Sinn und Verstand killt. Man kann das Lager auch einfach links liegen lassen. 

Natürlich ist Mord Mord. Keine Frage. Aber in Games spielt es schon eine Rolle, ob man nun aus "Notwehr" oder zumindest nachvollziehbaren Motiven jemanden killt oder ohne jeden Grund (Hatred) und das möglicherweise auch möglichst kreativ (wie z.B. in Manhunt). Hitman wäre zwar auch so ein Kandidat, aber die Tötungen sind da bisweilen dermaßen überzogen und voller schwarzen Humor, dass man es schlicht nicht ernst nehmen kann. Und Humor ist ne durchaus legitime Sache, um mit Gewalt umzugehen. Aber das nur mal so am Rande.


----------



## Worrel (1. November 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist Mord Mord. Keine Frage. Aber in Games spielt es schon eine Rolle, ob man nun aus "Notwehr" oder zumindest nachvollziehbaren Motiven jemanden killt oder ohne jeden Grund (Hatred) und das möglicherweise auch möglichst kreativ (wie z.B. in Manhunt).


Was sind denn _"nachvollziehbare Motive" _in anderen Spielen?

In WoW gibt es als Begründung in einem Questtext sinngemäß:
_"Bringt sie um, weil: wir waren zuerst hier. ... nun ja, davor waren sie hier, aber das tut jetzt nichts zur Sache."_

Es lohnt sich also durchaus, bei Questtexten und Aufträgen mal zu hinterfragen, _warum _man das denn gerade machen soll, was das Spiel einem als Handlungsstrang aufdrängt. Und zwar nicht erst bei einer inzwischen legendären Flughafenmission, sondern auch mal bei 08/15 Aufträgen.


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (1. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Wartet mal bis das erste Spiel was IHR toll findet nur total zerschnitten kommt, dann ist das Geschrei groß!



Man kann über die Presentation deines Anliegens sicher geteilter Meinung sein. Nur in dem Punkt stimme ich dir 100 prozentig zu, wenn es den Leuten an das eigene Heiligtum geht, dreht  sich der Wind um 180 Grad


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Was sind denn _"nachvollziehbare Motive" _in anderen Spielen?
> 
> In WoW gibt es als Begründung in einem Questtext sinngemäß:
> _"Bringt sie um, weil: wir waren zuerst hier. ... nun ja, davor waren sie hier, aber das tut jetzt nichts zur Sache."_
> ...



WoW bietet Unmengen an Quests, die eigentlich doch ziemlich bedenklich sind und bei denen ich mir durchaus schon gedacht habe "Wtf? Was mach ich hier eigentlich?" Ich fand auch Silvanas Aktion ziemlich mies, Lordaeron mal eben mit nem massenvernichtenden Gas zu füllen, das auch die eigenen Reihen mal eben sterben und als Untote wieder aufstehen lässt. 

Aber man muss Quests ja nicht absolvieren, sondern kann anders leveln. Durch Blumen pflücken z.B.


----------



## suggysug (1. November 2018)

So nach einer virtuellen gewaltvollen Nacht in Diablo 3 auf der Switch mit der Freundin, geht's frisch ans Werk:



MrFob schrieb:


> Naja, nur weil es "schon immer normal war und gedultet wurde" sagt fuer mich jetzt nicht allzu viel aus. Things change, es gibt viele Dinge, die mal normal waren, von denen ich ganz froh bin, dass sie es heute nicht mehr sind. Mit Anime/Manga kann ich persoenlich nichts anfangen, darum ist es mir in dem Fall ziemlich wurscht, mir geht es weniger darum, dass hier was spezielles verboten/zensiert werden soll, sondern eher um die Argumentation an sich.


Ja aber versetzt dich in die Lage der Fans. Die sind dann einfach zurecht enttäuscht.
Jeder hier hat eine Spiel oder Serie oder Film dem ihn/ihr am besten gefällt. Wenn aber sich Dinge in dem Medium drastisch ändern die man selber aber gemocht hat, ist eben die Enttäuschung und das Geschrei groß.




MrFob schrieb:


> Zunaechst mal wuerde ich nicht sagen, dass Gewalt oder Erotik in ein Spiel gehoert,...


Da Sprechen die Charts eine andere Sprache:



> Die Steam-Charts vom 20. bis 26. August
> Monster Hunter: World
> Playerunknown's Battlegrounds
> Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six Siege
> ...



Ich kann durchaus andere Charts aufsuchen mit den gleichen Ergebnis das Spiele mit Gewalt bevorzugter sind. Das bedeutet nicht das es nicht ohne funktioniert aber der Durchschnittsspieler spielt eben solche bevorzugt. Zudem muss man hinzufügen das grade AAA Produktionen eben auf Gewalt setzen. Und da kommen wir zu diesen Punkt:



MrFob schrieb:


> ...aber ja, richtig umgesetzt ist es auf jeden Fall kein Problem und - da sich gute Handlungen ja um Konflikte drehen muessen um Drama und Spannung zu erzeugen - sicher auch in vielen Faellen notwendig. Aber wie gesagt, so etwas wie Hatred haette ich noch nicht mal gepublished, geschweigen denn gekauft. Ist Hatred in Deutschland eigentlich indiziert? Falls ja, so haette ich auch damit kein Problem.


Absolut richtig, dennoch sollte man sich bewusst sein was man da spielt. Den die meisten Entscheidungen in selbst Spielen mit guter Handlung drehen sich um Quests wo man Menschen niederstreckt. Trotz allem sehe ich das nicht so kritisch, denn es ist eine fiktive Welt für die Fantasie. Wo man Dinge tut die man im Leben niemals tun würde. Im Leben wird in der Regel debattiert und diskutiert statt jemand erschießen nur weil man anders denkt.




MrFob schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, dass sich ein demokratisch organisierte Gesellschaft auch herausnehmen kann in Extremfaellen Medien einzuschraenken (vielleicht nicht gerade vollstaendig zu verbieten aber, so wie bei einer Indizierung, Werbung, sowie den Verkauf an Minderjaehrige zu verbieten).


Und dafür gibt es USK in Deutschland oder PEGI.
Ich bin ganz stark für Jugendschutz und finde es aberwitzig das Jugendliche zb Spiele wie Fortnight spielen können nur weil es ohne Kontrollen überall frei erhältlich ist. Für mich gehören sich dadurch auch der Jugendschutz überarbeitet. 
Als Beispiel würde ich Internet, Konsolen und Apps wie Steam/Origin und Co Ausweispflichtig machen. Nur so kann man Grenzen zu kritisch fragwürdigen Material schaffen und Verantwortliche zur Rechschaft ziehen die eben einen "Dreck" auf Jugendschutz geben.



MrFob schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, darum geht es ja aber hier gar nicht. Hier geht es darum, dass sich ein Publisher weigert, bestimmte Medien in ihr Portfolio aufzunehmen und so zu veroeffentlichen. Da hat sich das Unternehmen dafuer entschieden, so etwas nicht zu unterstuetzen. Insofern halte ich diesen Fall fuer viel naeher an dem was du auch ok findest, eine spezielle Entitaet (in dem Fall halt kein einzelner Kunde sondern ein Unternehmen/Publisher) hat sich dafuer entschieden das nicht zu nehmen, schlichtweg weil sie es nicht wollen. Ist ja keine erzwungene Zensur sondern schlichtweg was Sony will und was nicht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar kann Sony entscheiden was auf ihrer Konsole läuft, aber das muss nicht jeder Fan hinnehmen. Ihm/Ihr bleiben der Protest. Bestimmt war das Offtopic jetzt nicht die beste Wahl allerdings würde darüber ziemlich wenig und karg berichtet das eben Spiritogre in einem der aktivsten Topics Dampf abgelassen hat.
Muss man nicht gut finden - aber wie andere deren Namen ich jetzt nicht nennen möchte - gleich ihn Dummheit anzuprangern oder mir hier (der eben durchaus so viel Empathie aufbringt weil ich ebenso mich aufregen würde bei Dinge die mich interessieren) find ich falsch und unverschämt.

Und zudem weil es eben organisierte neutrale Gesellschaften gibt die ein Auge aufderlei Material wirft braucht es keine Firma die mit zweierlei Maß misst und in meinen Augen zwielichtige Entscheidungen trifft wärend sogar der Jugendschutz aus gutem Grund nichts unternimmt.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Offensichtlich muss ich dir den Unterschied doch erklären: In Hatred killt man Unschuldige, die völlig wehrlos sind und die sich nicht verteidigen (können). Man spielt einen Amokläufer, ohne jeden Background. In The Witcher 3 muss man aber nicht in ein Banditenlager rein stürmen. Es reicht, wenn man mit gesteckter Waffe rein geht und schon wird man angegriffen.  Man ist da kein Amokläufer, der mal eben alles ohne Sinn und Verstand killt. Man kann das Lager auch einfach links liegen lassen.
> 
> Natürlich ist Mord Mord. Keine Frage. Aber in Games spielt es schon eine Rolle, ob man nun aus "Notwehr" oder zumindest nachvollziehbaren Motiven jemanden killt oder ohne jeden Grund (Hatred) und das möglicherweise auch möglichst kreativ (wie z.B. in Manhunt). Hitman wäre zwar auch so ein Kandidat, aber die Tötungen sind da bisweilen dermaßen überzogen und voller schwarzen Humor, dass man es schlicht nicht ernst nehmen kann. Und Humor ist ne durchaus legitime Sache, um mit Gewalt umzugehen. Aber das nur mal so am Rande.


Vielen Dank für die Erklärung.
Trotzdem ist es nicht so einfach von der Hand zu weisen.
Selbst wenn als Beispiel GTA dir die Möglichkeit gibt Normal Auto zu fahren, niemanden zu bedrohen oder ermorden, ist es nicht der Sinn des Spiels! Die Quests sind eben so aufgebaut das du es tun musst. Genauso wie in Wow.
Selbst wenn du in Witcher 3 allem aus dem Weg gehst musst du Menschen in der Hauptquest Schaden. Solche Spiele drehen sich nunmal darum. Fürs Blümchen pflücken spielen, denk ich, die aller wenigsten Spieler Spiele.

@


RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Aber man muss Quests ja nicht absolvieren, sondern kann anders leveln. Durch Blumen pflücken z.B.


----------



## Worrel (1. November 2018)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> WoW bietet Unmengen an Quests, die eigentlich doch ziemlich bedenklich sind und bei denen ich mir durchaus schon gedacht habe "Wtf? Was mach ich hier eigentlich?" Ich fand auch Silvanas Aktion ziemlich mies, Lordaeron mal eben mit nem massenvernichtenden Gas zu füllen, das auch die eigenen Reihen mal eben sterben und als Untote wieder aufstehen lässt.
> 
> Aber man muss Quests ja nicht absolvieren, sondern kann anders leveln. Durch Blumen pflücken z.B.


Dann erreicht man aber auch nur statistisch gesehen den Maximallevel. Geseehn hat man von dem Spiel und 95% aller Inhalte gar nichts.

Gegenbeispiel: um die Story um Jaina Proudmoore im aktuellen Addon verfolgen zu können, muß man in sämtlichen neuen Gebieten der eigenen Fraktion fast alle Quests machen, da man das entsprechende _"Alle Storyqueststränge des Gebietes erledigt" _Achievement zum Freischalten benötigt. Man muß dann außerdem nochmal durch alle(?) Dungeons des Gebietes, um dort ein abschließendes Quest zu erledigen.

Und da kann man dann eben nicht sagen: _"Nope, das Quest mach ich nicht"_, weil man dann eben die Geschichte nicht weiterspielen kann - und später übrigens auch nicht fliegen.


Oder nehmen wir doch mal ein anderes Beispiel: _Assassin's Creed_

Wie oft hast du dich da bisher gefragt, für welche Organisation du da meuchelmordest oder wer wie warum begründet hat, daß das Opfer den Tod verdient hat?

Das Spiel gibt dir den Mordauftrag, und wenn du den nicht erfüllst, kannst du das Spiel nicht zuende spielen. 


Die Spiele, bei denen du wirklich frei entscheiden kannst: "Ne, den bringe ich jetzt *nicht *um", sind doch eher die Ausnahme (für die mir jetzt jenseits von TWDs _"soll A oder B sterben?" _Entscheidungen kein einziges Beispiel einfällt ...).



suggysug schrieb:


> ... dennoch sollte man sich bewusst sein was man da spielt. Den die meisten Entscheidungen in selbst Spielen mit guter Handlung drehen sich um Quests wo man Menschen niederstreckt. Trotz allem sehe ich das nicht so kritisch, denn es ist eine fiktive Welt für die Fantasie. Wo man Dinge tut die man im Leben niemals tun würde. Im Leben wird in der Regel debattiert und diskutiert statt jemand erschießen nur weil man anders denkt.


Oft wird diese andere Verhaltensweise durch das Szenario begründet: 
In einer Zombie Apokalypse, in der die Zivilisation Geschichte ist, und es keine großflächigen Richtlinien mehr gibt, sondern jeder nur innerhalb einiger Kilometer agieren und kommunizieren kann und eben auch jeder sich seine eigenen Gesetze macht, greift man mal schneller darwinistisch zur Waffe als in einem Staat mit genauestens vorgeschriebenen Regeln und Gesetzen und intakter Gewaltenteilung.




> Und dafür gibt es USK in Deutschland oder PEGI.
> Ich bin ganz stark für Jugendschutz und finde es aberwitzig das Jugendliche zb Spiele wie Fortnight spielen können nur weil es ohne Kontrollen überall frei erhältlich ist. Für mich gehören sich dadurch auch der Jugendschutz überarbeitet.
> Als Beispiel würde ich Internet, Konsolen und Apps wie Steam/Origin und Co Ausweispflichtig machen. Nur so kann man Grenzen zu kritisch fragwürdigen Material schaffen und Verantwortliche zur Rechenschaft ziehen die eben einen "Dreck" auf Jugendschutz geben.


Jugendschutz ist wichtig und sollte mitunter angepaßt werden.

Internet per Ausweis  ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert:
a) Auch Kinder sollten schon Medienkompetenz lernen können
b) Wenn es eine beschränkte Variante als "Kindernet" geben sollte, stürzen sich die Werbeleute drauf und werden dort extrem darauf achten, kindliche Anreize zu verwenden.
Die Folge: Man müßte dort spezielle Richtlinien für Werbende installieren. 
=> Dann allerdings findet a) nicht mehr statt, da die Medienkompetenz, die im Kindernet gesammelt wird, nichts mit der Medienkompetenz zu tun hat, die für das Internet benötigt wird.
c) Auf der anderen Seite wäre es positiv, wenn man als Erwachsener durch Ausweis-zeigen unbeschränkt Zugang zu momentan indizierten und beschlagnahmten Titeln bekommen würde.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. November 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Es geht einfach 0 um Spiele wie den Witcher und Cyberpunk. Diese Spiele zeigen Sexualität in einem Kontext, nicht um der Sexualität Willen. Die von Sonys Richtlinien betroffenen Spiele haben das unter-den-Rock-gucken, das uiuiui-bück-Dich-noch-ein-bisschen-tiefer zum Hauptinhalt. Mit Kindern.



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat ...



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Nichts und. Der Unterschied sollte doch wohl klar sein.  Es wird schlicht und ergreifend nicht mit zweierlei Maß gemessen und und Sonys Entscheidung basiert auf völlig nachvollziehbaren Gründen. OldMCJimBob hat das schon ziemlich gut auf den Punkt gebracht, worum es überhaupt bei Sonys Entscheidung geht.
> 
> PS: Ich weiß sehr wohl, worüber sich spiritorgre aufregt. Ganz so doof bin ich ja dann doch nicht.  Abgesehen davon, dass sein Vergleich einfach mal hinten und vorne total hinkt.



Auch bei dir gilt ... wenn man keine  Ahnung hat. 
Aus welchem Grund etwas dargestellt wird sollte keine Rolle spielen, da beides seine Berechtigung im Kontext hat, egal wie doof du persönlich den Kontext / Inhalt finden magst.



OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Und irgendwo muss halt ne Grenze gezogen werden, ist diese hier wirklich sooo unverständlich? Oder bist Du einfach allgemein gegen Grenzen, ab 21 geht alles? Warum nicht der Vergewaltigungs-Simluator 2000? KZ-Manager?


Die Grenze gibt der Gesetzgeber vor und nicht du oder eine andere Privatperson. Und der Gesetzgeber hat da schon mehrfach in den letzten Jahren aufgrund der stärker werdenden Anti-Erotik Feministen und SJWs nachgelegt und die Regeln mehr als genug verschärft.



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Und weil dem so ist, muss alles durch gewunken werden, was geht? Nach der Logik können wir auch Diebstahl und Mord erlauben und A Serbian Film im Nachmittagsprogramm unzensiert zeigen.


Meine Fresse, deinen Sarkasmus kannst du dir schenken. Diebstahl und Mord sind ja nun in Medien kein Problem obwohl das etwas schlimmes ist, im Gegensatz zu einvernehmlicher Erotik von Volljährigen. 
A Serbian Film ist Schrott und nicht halb so schlimm wie behauptet, außer handlungsmäßig die eine Szene mit dem Baby wo man aber nichts sieht. Und dafür dass der nicht nachmittags im Fernsehen gezeigt wird sorgen Gesetze!



RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Du weißt, was ich damit sagen wollte. Nur weil es irgendwo was gibt, was genauso schlimm oder schlimmer ist, muss man "harmlosere" Dinge, die dennoch ethisch unkorrekt sind, nicht durchwinken. Und es kommt auch niemand zu Schaden, wenn Sony ganz simpel von seinem Hausrecht Gebrauch macht.


Ethik ist so eine ganz, ganz schlimme Sache. Was ethisch ist und was nicht ist extrem subjektiv. Ein strenggläubiger Katholik hat da völlig andere Vorstellungen als ein atheistischer Freigeist. 



> Ich finde diese Graphic Novels, die spiritogre da angesprochen und speziell auch als Beispiel heran gezogen hat, nun auch nicht allzu schlimm. Ich kann aber auch nachvollziehen, warum sich Sony zu diesem Schritt entschieden hat. Ganz einfach (egal ob ganz und gar pornografisch oder "nur" erotisch), weil in vielen dieser Graphic Novels Minderjährige eine Rolle spielen, die ganz klar in sexuelle Situationen gebracht werden. Ob nun mehr oder weniger harmlos oder nicht. Man muss Sonys Entscheidung ja nicht gut finden, aber doch wenigstens nachvollziehen können.



Ein gutes Beispiel wäre Senran Kagura. Optisch ist da niemand minderjährig (wie meist nicht), die haben alle mindestens Doppel-D als Oberweite. Im japanischen Original ist die Jüngste dort 15. Für das Ausland haben sie das Alter einfach auf 18 gesetzt. Der Punkt ist, anhand der Zeichnungen lässt sich das Alter eben NICHT so einfach bestimmen. 

Senran Kagura 2 hatte übrigens noch ein USK 12, andere Teile USK 16. Erst seit der Änderung am Jugendschutzgesetz und der neuen politischen Führung der USK haben neuere Teile und Ableger dann mit einmal ein 18. 

Allerdings sind diese ganzen Spiele eben immer noch harmlos genug, dass sie eine Altersfreigabe bekommen, was bei "Jugendpornografie" (wozu halt ein 17-Jähriges Mädchen im Bikini in aufreizender Pose zählt) ja unmöglich wäre.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (1. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Optisch ist da niemand minderjährig (wie meist nicht), die haben alle mindestens Doppel-D als Oberweite.



Die Oberweite entscheidet über Volljährigkeit oder nicht. Ist meine Freundin jetzt eigentlich minderjährig mit nem B-Cup?   Ethik ist eine ganz ganz schlimme Sache. Es geht den Spielern der Spiele nicht ums Frivole, aber wehe das wird aus den Spielen verbannt. Scheint hier um ein heiliges Prinzip zu gehen. Wieder viel gelernt heute, ich bin dann mal raus aus dem Thema, bedanke mich aber für die Einblicke.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (1. November 2018)

GTAEXTREMFAN schrieb:


> Man kann über die Presentation deines Anliegens sicher geteilter Meinung sein. Nur in dem Punkt stimme ich dir 100 prozentig zu, wenn es den Leuten an das eigene Heiligtum geht, dreht  sich der Wind um 180 Grad



Was ich an dieser Argumentation verkehrt finde, ist, dass es die Gründe für derartige Entscheidungen komplett verkennt. Es ging mir und anderen hier im Threat nie darum, die Entscheidung Sonys zu befürworten, sondern sie begreiflich zu machen. Dieses Dämonisieren, dieses Sony handelt wie es handelt weil es dumme SWJ-Idioten sind, sie haben gar keine Gründe dafür ist, was mich stört. Wenn man sich nämlich ernsthaft mit den Gründen beschäftigt hat man viel mehr Möglichkeiten, dagegen zu argumentieren. Genau dieses Verhalten führte ja in den letzten Jahren auch im Politischen zur Frontenverhärtung. Wer nicht meiner Meinung ist ist ein Dummkopf / Gutmensch / Wutbürger und ich brauch gar nicht zuhören und denken, der andere ist es ja eh nicht wert. DAS finde ich das eigentliche Problem.


----------



## suggysug (1. November 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Wer nicht meiner Meinung ist ist ein Dummkopf / Gutmensch / Wutbürger und ich brauch gar nicht zuhören und denken, der andere ist es ja eh nicht wert. DAS finde ich das eigentliche Problem.


Fabelhaft, bei deiner Stichelei an meiner Person (nicht meiner Meinung!) kommt mir genau dieser Gedanke. Den ich habe hier das ganze durchaus Sachlich gehalten von meiner Seite aus.

War mal so frei dies zu markieren.


OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht. Es war ein übertriebenes Beispiel, um herauszubekommen, ob Du wirklich alles gutheißen würdest, oder Grenzen grundsätzlich nicht abgeneigt wärst. *Sorry für die Überforderung  *
> 
> Ah ja. Keine Grenzen also, weil man sich dann damit beschäftigen muss. Lol.
> Let´s agree to disagree, wir kommen nicht mehr auf einen Nenner.





> Gewalt an Kindern ist besonders schlimm, aber Mord ist Mord und da sollte man nicht relativieren. Sexuelle Gewalt ist eher mit verbaler Gewalt zu vergleichen und nicht mit "reiner" Gewalt, denn das wiederum wäre Kinderpornografie. Verbale Gewalt gegen Kindern gibt es auch in Spielen. *Den Zusatz "unkommentiert und ohne dabei kritisch" zu sein schnell wieder vergessen (welches Spiel meinst Du eigentlich?). Mein 12 jähriger Sohn hat mehr Grips*.
> 
> Wer bestimmt denn eigentlich den Härtegrad von Gewalt, gibt es da eine Skala? *Mach Dir mal den Spaß und schreibe 10 willkürlich gewählte Gewalttaten auf Zettel und bitte Deine Freunde, die dem Härtegrad nach zu sortieren.* Du könntest überrascht werden...



Also frag ich dich nochmal, was willst du hier erreichen?
Hast du andere Ansichten? Wunderbar dann lass uns diskutieren aber verteil keine Ohrfeigen und jammer in nachinein rum das es andere tun.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. November 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Die Oberweite entscheidet über Volljährigkeit oder nicht. Ist meine Freundin jetzt eigentlich minderjährig mit nem B-Cup?   Ethik ist eine ganz ganz schlimme Sache. Es geht den Spielern der Spiele nicht ums Frivole, aber wehe das wird aus den Spielen verbannt. Scheint hier um ein heiliges Prinzip zu gehen. Wieder viel gelernt heute, ich bin dann mal raus aus dem Thema, bedanke mich aber für die Einblicke.



Ja, manchmal zweifle ich an der Intelligenz der Leute hier oder sie wollen es einfach nicht verstehen. 
Man kann bei Anime-Figuren das Alter nicht richtig einschätzen. Selbst laut Handlung 80-Jährige sehen oft aus wie 20 und man erkennt es nur an einem Strich auf der Stirn, dass das eine Oma sein soll.
Ethik ist zum Kotzen wenn sie für Faschismus, Unterdrückung, Zensur usw. usf. genutzt wird. 
Und ja, es geht um das Prinzip, dass ich im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Vorgaben völlig frei leben und konsumieren kann, und mir da weder vom Dorfpfarrer noch einem Pseudo-Feministen reinreden lasse.



OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Was ich an dieser Argumentation verkehrt finde, ist, dass es die Gründe für derartige Entscheidungen komplett verkennt. Es ging mir und anderen hier im Threat nie darum, die Entscheidung Sonys zu befürworten, sondern sie begreiflich zu machen. Dieses Dämonisieren, dieses Sony handelt wie es handelt weil es dumme SWJ-Idioten sind, sie haben gar keine Gründe dafür ist, was mich stört. Wenn man sich nämlich ernsthaft mit den Gründen beschäftigt hat man viel mehr Möglichkeiten, dagegen zu argumentieren. Genau dieses Verhalten führte ja in den letzten Jahren auch im Politischen zur Frontenverhärtung. Wer nicht meiner Meinung ist ist ein Dummkopf / Gutmensch / Wutbürger und ich brauch gar nicht zuhören und denken, der andere ist es ja eh nicht wert. DAS finde ich das eigentliche Problem.



Soll ich das jetzt ernsthaft aufrollen. Also, die PS Vita ist in Japan bis vor kurzem sehr erfolgreich gelaufen, jetzt läuft ihr aber langsam die Switch den Rang ab und die Vita wird von Sony eingemottet. Schaust du mal was für Spiele in den letzten Jahren auf der Vita erschienen sind, dann sind das fast ausschließlich diese Anime-Games. Die waren es, die die Vita am Leben gehalten haben.

Die gesamte Playstation Sparte ist vor knapp zwei Jahren von Tokyo nach Kalifornien gezogen und hat dort jetzt viele neue Führungskräfte aus Kalifornien. Kalifornien, insbesondere San Francisco ist die quasi linkeste Stadt der Welt, eine absolute SJW-Hochburg. Wer dort in der IT oder Spieleindustrie arbeitet und nicht Links ist hält schön die Klappe, weil er sonst um seinen Job bangen muss und oder Gefahr läuft von den "Kollegen" gemobbt zu werden. Frag mal Ex-Blizzard Entwickler wie Mark Kern. 

Das geht jetzt bei Soyny eben soweit, dass japanische Entwickler die ausschließlich für den japanischen Heimatmarkt entwickeln ihre Spiele in Kalifornien auf Englisch vorstellen und bewerten lassen müssen. 

Und jetzt zähle 1 und 1 zusammen. Aber ich bin sicher, du wirst irgendwelche Ausreden finden ...


----------



## OldMCJimBob (1. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Also frag ich dich nochmal, was willst du hier erreichen?
> Hast du andere Ansichten? Wunderbar dann lass uns diskutieren aber verteil keine Ohrfeigen und jammer in nachinein rum das es andere tun.



Naja ich habe lange sachlich über das Thema geschrieben und am Ende halt "Lets agree to disagree" geschrieben, weil ich gemerkt habe, dass wir nicht mehr auf einen Nenner kommen. Entschuldige die Unsachlichkeit danach


----------



## OldMCJimBob (1. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und ja, es geht um das Prinzip, dass ich im Rahmen der gesetzlichen Vorgaben völlig frei leben und konsumieren kann, und mir da weder vom Dorfpfarrer noch einem Pseudo-Feministen reinreden lasse..



Kannst Du doch? Aber jedes Unternehmen überlegt sich, was es verkaufen will und was nicht, und macht dementsprechend klare Vorgaben. Was unterscheidet Deinen Supermarkt jetzt von Sony? Sie alle treffen eine Auswahl. Pornos sind legal, trotzdem kannst Du sie nicht bei Netflix sehen. Sony sagt nicht "wir wollen diese Spiele nicht, weil wir links sind"; wo sollte überhaupt der Zusammenhang zwischen der politischen Einstellung und der Bewertung eines ach so harmlosen Romanzenspiels liegen? Sie entscheiden sich dazu, weil sie glauben, dass es ihnen mehr schadet als nützt. Sie sind nicht dazu verpflichtet, Dir die von Dir gewünschten Spiele entgegen ihrer unternehmerischen Ziele zur Verfügung zu stellen. Die Debatte über diese Spiele kam übrigens in Japan selbst auf, nicht in Kalifornien.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. November 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Kannst Du doch? Aber jedes Unternehmen überlegt sich, was es verkaufen will und was nicht, und macht dementsprechend klare Vorgaben. Was unterscheidet Deinen Supermarkt jetzt von Sony? Sie alle treffen eine Auswahl. Pornos sind legal, trotzdem kannst Du sie nicht bei Netflix sehen. Sony sagt nicht "wir wollen diese Spiele nicht, weil wir links sind"; wo sollte überhaupt der Zusammenhang zwischen der politischen Einstellung und der Bewertung eines ach so harmlosen Romanzenspiels liegen? Sie entscheiden sich dazu, weil sie glauben, dass es ihnen mehr schadet als nützt. Sie sind nicht dazu verpflichtet, Dir die von Dir gewünschten Spiele entgegen ihrer unternehmerischen Ziele zur Verfügung zu stellen. Die Debatte über diese Spiele kam übrigens in Japan selbst auf, nicht in Kalifornien.



Sie hatten nichts dagegen, solange diese Spiele ihnen geholfen haben. Jetzt haben aber die SJWs das Kommando bei Soyny übernommen und sie brauchen diese Spiele auch ihrer Meinung nicht mehr so nötig, deswegen zwingen sie die Hersteller ihre Produkte zu zensieren. Das ist die Situation. 
In Japan laufen Entwickler und Fans übrigens Sturm gegen Soynys neue SJW-Politik. Die Foren dort sind voll von Protesten.

Natürlich sind sie nicht "verpflichtet" irgendwas zu machen. Allerdings ist ihre Politik eben sehr fragwürdig, gerade in ihrer Position als Quasi-Monopolist. Diese Spiele sind Nische, Soyny werden also nicht viele Einnahmen entgehen, auch wenn alle Fans jetzt entsprechend auf PC und Switch abwandern. 

Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, wie man eine solche Zensurpolitik, die weit über gesetzliche Vorschriften und Alterseinstufungssysteme hinausgeht gut heißen kann. Blindes Fanboytum? 

Vor zehn bis 20 Jahren liefen die Gamer gerade hierzulande Sturm gegen den Zensurwahn bei Spielen. Und Filmfans bei Filmen. Mit Erfolg, heute wird kaum noch geschnitten oder indiziert. Und jetzt wird das alles riskiert, weil den Leuten das egal ist oder sie es sogar noch befürworten wenn irgendwer schneidet, sogar nicht mal durch den Staat sondern durch Plattformbetreiber. Verkehrte Welt! 

Aber ist scheinbar in der Gesellschaft inzwischen generell so, Anfang der 80er gingen die Leute auf die Straße als es um den Schutz ihrer Daten ging, heute, in Zeiten von Facebook ist alles scheiß egal, die Firmen können tun und lassen was sie wollen und die Leute finden es noch gut, selbst denken und ein wenig kritisch sein gibt es nicht mehr. Traurig. Es wird einfach gefressen was vorgesetzt wird, selbst wenn der Original-Künstler etwas völlig anderes schaffen wollte. Spielt keine Rolle, was Soyny und Co. uns vorsetzen hat ja gefälligst gut und richtig zu sein. 

Kein wehret den Anfängen, irgendwann ist dann jedwede Erotik in den Medien Tabu, weil es könnte ja irgendwer sich ethisch "bedroht" sehen ... Krank!


----------



## Gast1661893802 (1. November 2018)

Ich sag es mal ganz neutral so :

Immer mehr Firmen ducken sich prophylaktisch vor "mit Scheiße schmeissenden Gruppierungen" weg um garantierte Shitstorms aus den Ecken aus dem Weg zu gehen und eine weiße "Schein"weste zu erhalten.


Das erinnert mich an den Straßenverkehr, wo man Konflikten aus den Weg geht:
 "Radfahrer dürfen die Fahrbahn benutzen" obwohl dort 1,5m breite Radwege existeren
Fahrräder dürfen entgegen der Fahrtrichtung auf der Einbahnstrasse fahren
man deinstalliert Blitzer weil dort aufgrund von "Notbremsungen" vermehrt Unfälle entstehen
...


Was das unter dem Strich über die "Ohnmacht" aussagt, kann sich jeder selber ausmalen.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (1. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ich verstehe allerdings nicht, wie man eine solche Zensurpolitik, die weit über gesetzliche Vorschriften und Alterseinstufungssysteme hinausgeht gut heißen kann. Blindes Fanboytum?



Über die Gründe habe ich ja ausführlich geschrieben. Ich bin kein Sony-Fanboy, ernähre mich nicht vegetarisch und halte die Linke für nicht regierungsfähig. Und trotzdem habe ich Verständnis für die Entscheidung Sonys. Wie passt das jetzt ins Weltbild? Natürlich gibt es gegen solche Entscheidungen Proteste, das ist doch okay! Bei kontroversen Entscheidungen gibt es immer eine große "Verliererseite". Und es gibt schlechte Verlierer, die partou 0 Verständnis für die gefällte Entscheidung haben wollen, die Gegenseite diskreditieren und die eigentlichen Gründe alle als unwichtig abschmettern. Unwichtig für Dich, das mag ja sein, aber vielleicht ists denen wichtig? Warum gleich Boshaftigkeit unterstellen? Warum diese überflüssige "SWJ" & "weil sie links"-Schublade, die als Erklärung gar nichts taugt? 

"sie brauchen diese Spiele auch ihrer Meinung nicht mehr so nötig, deswegen zwingen sie die Hersteller ihre Produkte zu zensieren" Was soll das für ein Grund sein? Sie brauchen auch andere Nischengames nicht, und trotzdem bringen sie sie heraus. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Wenn sie damit unbedenklich Geld machen könnten, warum sollten sie darauf verzichten? Es MUSS eine Abwägung dahinterstecken.


----------



## Wubaron (1. November 2018)

Das Problem liegt doch viel tiefer. 
Ich glaub die japanische Gesellschaft sollte ihren Lolita komplex mal angehen. 
https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Tausende-Schulmaedchen-bieten-Nebenjobs-article15144771.html
https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-30698640


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2018)

Das ist jetzt mal völlig ohne Wertung bzgl. dem TE, aber irgendwie nimmt es der Diskussion die Glaubhaftigkeit bzw. Ernsthaftigkeit, wenn jemand Begriffe wie Microshit oder, wie in diesem Beispiel, Soynys verwendet.


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt doch viel tiefer.
> Ich glaub die japanische Gesellschaft sollte ihren Lolita komplex mal angehen.
> https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Tausende-Schulmaedchen-bieten-Nebenjobs-article15144771.html
> https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-30698640



Lolita und kaufbare Dienste außen vor, es gibt ja in Japan ein massives Problem mit der Sexualität bzw. Belästigung von Frauen ... allein was da tagtäglich als "normal" angesehen wird im öffentlichen, haha - Wortwitz, Nahverkehr spottet jeder Beschreibung. 

Das hat jetzt mal ziemlich wenig mit Sonys Richtlinien zutun, aber vllt. ist das ein Versuch von Sony, als japanischer Konzern, hier für etwas Ordnung zu sorgen & wenn es eben auf diesem Wege ist.


----------



## MrFob (1. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> So nach einer virtuellen gewaltvollen Nacht in Diablo 3 auf der Switch mit der Freundin, geht's frisch ans Werk:
> snip for space



Ich denke damit sind wir ziemlich auf einen gemeinsamen Nenner gekommen. Wie gesagt, ich hab ja nichts dagegen, dass man gegen Sony und deren Art die Dinge anzugehen protestiert, im Gegenteil, ich kann das schon nachvollziehen (auch wenn mich persoenlich der gegenwaertige Fall nicht wirklich tangiert).
Ich wollte nur beisteuern, dass man bei der Diskussion vorsichtig sein muss, dass man bei dem einzigen Argument bleibt, was hier wirklich zaehlt, und das ist "mir gefaellt Sony's Entscheidung zu dieser Sache nicht, darum schliesse ich mich mit anderen Fans zusammen und wir protestieren gegen ihre Selbstzensur".
Andere (mMn falsche) Aequivalenzen zu anderen Themen wie Gewalt hier mit reinzumischen passt halt denke ich nicht so gut, aber dass es den Leuten stinkt, wenn Sony hier ihr Portfolio einschraenkt und dass diese Leute dann auch was sagen, klar, das ist voll in Ordnung so.


----------



## suggysug (1. November 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Das Problem liegt doch viel tiefer.
> Ich glaub die japanische Gesellschaft sollte ihren Lolita komplex mal angehen.
> https://www.n-tv.de/panorama/Tausende-Schulmaedchen-bieten-Nebenjobs-article15144771.html
> https://www.bbc.com/news/magazine-30698640





Rabowke schrieb:


> Lolita und kaufbare Dienste außen vor, es gibt ja in Japan ein massives Problem mit der Sexualität bzw. Belästigung von Frauen ... allein was da tagtäglich als "normal" angesehen wird im öffentlichen, haha - Wortwitz, Nahverkehr spottet jeder Beschreibung.
> 
> Das hat jetzt mal ziemlich wenig mit Sonys Richtlinien zutun, aber vllt. ist das ein Versuch von Sony, als japanischer Konzern, hier für etwas Ordnung zu sorgen & wenn es eben auf diesem Wege ist.



Interessanter Gedankengang! Wäre es dann aber wiederum nicht angebrachter das die Regierung reagiert und nicht vereinzelte Firmen?
Somit würde das super ins Motiv passen, das nach den Umzug der Playstationsparte nach LA. So eine drastische Reaktion erzeugt wird um ich nenne mal "Westliche Standarts" zu erreichen?

Trotz allem muss ich sagen das eben dieser Stil nirgends indiziert ist. 
Somit auch Sony mit Kritik an ihrer Politik rechnen muss.
Den Nintendo zeigt solches "Material" ja auch.


(Bitte richtig stellen falls ich das falsch interpretiere und die Regierung schon reagiert hat)


----------



## OldMCJimBob (1. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Interessanter Gedankengang! Wäre es dann aber wiederum nicht angebrachter das die Regierung reagiert und nicht vereinzelte Firmen?



Absolut. Aber das bedeutet doch im Umkehrschluss nicht, das Unternehmen warten MÜSSEN, bis es ein entsprechendes Gesetz gibt? Wenn sie es verkehrt finden können sie für sich entscheiden, es anders zu machen. Ich kaufe keine Plastiktüten, auch wenn es dem Gesetz nach erlaubt ist. Der Edeka an meiner Ecke verkauft sie auch nicht mehr, obwohl er wohl (noch) könnte. Wie sollen sich denn auch Gesetze ändern, wenn nicht auf gesellschaftlichen Druck?

Bis 2014 war der Besitz von Kinderpornographie in Japan legal. Und wie gesagt, es gibt seit einigen Jahren lauter werdende Stimmen, die sich in Japan kritisch zu manchen Arten von Hentai äußern. Solche Prozesse brauchen ihre Zeit, wer weiß, vielleicht sind die jetzt von Sony in ihrem Vorstoß boykottierten Spiele in ein paar Jahren auch gesetzlich verboten?


----------



## suggysug (1. November 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Absolut. Aber das bedeutet doch im Umkehrschluss nicht, das Unternehmen warten MÜSSEN, bis es ein entsprechendes Gesetz gibt? Wenn sie es verkehrt finden können sie für sich entscheiden, es anders zu machen. Ich kaufe keine Plastiktüten, auch wenn es dem Gesetz nach erlaubt ist. Der Edeka an meiner Ecke verkauft sie auch nicht mehr, obwohl er wohl (noch) könnte. Wie sollen sich denn auch Gesetze ändern, wenn nicht auf gesellschaftlichen Druck?



Das ist tatsächlich nicht ganz so leicht den Wirtschaftlich, könnten die Firmen die diese Spiele erstellen in finanziellen Probleme kommen.
Jetzt weiß ich nicht wie die Verträge bei Sony gemacht sind aber gerade Zensierungen fertiger Spiele bringt Arbeit mit sich. 
Es ist nicht einfach so das jetzt Sony sich auf ein Hausrecht beruft und alle Firmen die dran hängen springen müssen. Ich denke es ist durchaus komplizierter.
(mal von einer ganz anderen Perspektive)


----------



## Wubaron (1. November 2018)

Kenne mich nicht mit der japanischen Regierung aus, allerdings finde ich es schon krass und bezeichnet dass der Besitz von kipos erst 2014 verboten wurde. 
Meine Vermutung ist das Sony absolut nicht in Verbindung mit diesen Themen gebracht werden will. Und mit dem Umzug nach LA wurde diese Gefahr erst sichtbar. In Japan juckt sich ja eben niemand drum. In LA muss nur ein sensationellgeiler Reporter der sich nicht mit Anime und co auskennt Sony ins falsche Licht stellen. So schnell könnte Sony gar nicht gegen steuern. Dafür gibt es bei dem Thema Anime zu viel Halbwissen die dann eben Leute dazu bringt was auch immer über Sony zu denken. 

Heutzutage mit den shitstorms und co kommt halt eine Firma schnell unter die Räder.


----------



## Rabowke (1. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Interessanter Gedankengang! Wäre es dann aber wiederum nicht angebrachter das die Regierung reagiert und nicht vereinzelte Firmen?[....]


Selbstverständlich, das Problem gibt es doch schon lange, ist aber immer noch brandaktuell:

https://sumikai.com/japan/gesellsch...pan-wenn-bahnfahren-zum-albtraum-wird-180474/
https://www.japandigest.de/aktuelles/kolumne/sexuelle-belastigung/

Gerade der zweite Artikel ist interessant, wird hier doch auch ein wenig auf die Gesetzgebung in Japan hingewiesen und wenn man überlegt, dass es z.B. erst seit 1998 ein Gesetz gg. (sexuelle) Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz gibt.


----------



## Enisra (1. November 2018)

irgendwie erinnert mich das Gejammer etwas an die Typen die ich immer aus Streams rauswerfen muss und die sich gerne mal rechtfertigen mit dem Spruch "JA, das steht nicht in den REGELN!!!" und halten das für ein "Argument"

Auf der anderen Seite, stellt euch einfach vor, man müsste ein Kuchen für ein Schwules Paar backen, dann gehts ja auch gut mit der Zustimmung für die Firmen


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Meine Fresse, deinen Sarkasmus kannst du dir schenken.


Wenn du deinen andauernden "SJW"-Mumpitz bleiben lässt.  Wie schon gesagt, lässt es dich nicht in einem besseren Licht erscheinen, wenn du dauernd mit solchen Phrasen um dich wirfst. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> A Serbian Film ist Schrott und nicht halb so schlimm wie behauptet, außer handlungsmäßig die eine Szene mit dem Baby wo man aber nichts sieht. Und dafür dass der nicht nachmittags im Fernsehen gezeigt wird sorgen Gesetze!


Mag sein, dass es n schlecht gewähltes Beispiel war, aber es ging ums Prinzip. 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ethik ist so eine ganz, ganz schlimme Sache. Was ethisch ist und was nicht ist extrem subjektiv. Ein strenggläubiger Katholik hat da völlig andere Vorstellungen als ein atheistischer Freigeist.


Warum diskutieren wir dann überhaupt noch? Ist doch eh alles subjektiv. Ein sogenannter "SJW" hat doch auch nur andere Wertevorstellungen als du.

Du kannst ja von Sonys Handlung halten, was du willst. Aber du wirst deren Entscheidung einfach akzeptieren müssen. Letztlich ist deren Entscheidung nichts anderes als mein dauerndes "Mir kommt kein Beck's ins Haus.", wenn ich mir mal n Bier kaufe. Nur dass Sony keine Privatperson ist, sondern ein Konzern.


----------



## Spiritogre (1. November 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Über die Gründe habe ich ja ausführlich geschrieben. Ich bin kein Sony-Fanboy, ernähre mich nicht vegetarisch und halte die Linke für nicht regierungsfähig. Und trotzdem habe ich Verständnis für die Entscheidung Sonys. Wie passt das jetzt ins Weltbild? Natürlich gibt es gegen solche Entscheidungen Proteste, das ist doch okay! Bei kontroversen Entscheidungen gibt es immer eine große "Verliererseite". Und es gibt schlechte Verlierer, die partou 0 Verständnis für die gefällte Entscheidung haben wollen, die Gegenseite diskreditieren und die eigentlichen Gründe alle als unwichtig abschmettern. Unwichtig für Dich, das mag ja sein, aber vielleicht ists denen wichtig? Warum gleich Boshaftigkeit unterstellen? Warum diese überflüssige "SWJ" & "weil sie links"-Schublade, die als Erklärung gar nichts taugt?
> 
> 
> "sie brauchen diese Spiele auch ihrer Meinung nicht mehr so nötig, deswegen zwingen sie die Hersteller ihre Produkte zu zensieren" Was soll das für ein Grund sein? Sie brauchen auch andere Nischengames nicht, und trotzdem bringen sie sie heraus. Kleinvieh macht auch Mist. Wenn sie damit unbedenklich Geld machen könnten, warum sollten sie darauf verzichten? Es MUSS eine Abwägung dahinterstecken.



Die Verlierer sind die Kunden, die solche Spiele mögen. 
Die Sieger sind diejenigen die anderen moralische Vorschriften machen wollen, die aber gar nicht solche Spiele zocken, und es ihnen somit leicht fällt es anderen verbieten zu wollen, weil sie ja selbst gar nicht betroffen sind. 
Also ja, als Verlierer kämpfe ich verbal gegen diesen Mist an.



Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist jetzt mal völlig ohne Wertung bzgl. dem TE, aber irgendwie nimmt es der Diskussion die Glaubhaftigkeit bzw. Ernsthaftigkeit, wenn jemand Begriffe wie Microshit oder, wie in diesem Beispiel, Soynys verwendet.


Soyny passt halt so schön als Verballhornung. 




RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Wenn du deinen andauernden "SJW"-Mumpitz bleiben lässt.  Wie schon gesagt, lässt es dich nicht in einem besseren Licht erscheinen, wenn du dauernd mit solchen Phrasen um dich wirfst.
> 
> 
> Mag sein, dass es n schlecht gewähltes Beispiel war, aber es ging ums Prinzip.
> ...


Ja, frage mich auch warum du so für Zensur durch Privatpersonen bist. Wenn du kein Konsument dieser Produkte bist kann es dir doch egal sein, trotzdem redest du immer gegen an.


Und noch einmal an alle, es geht hier nicht um Kinderpornos oder ähnliches, nicht einmal um hentai, wir reden hier ausschließlich über leicht schlüpfrige Darstellung in Unterwäsche, wo nicht mal Nippel blitzen aber der gesamte Körper dann trotzdem übermalt wird. 

Und mal als Gedankenanstoß, Japan hat generell einen ziemlichen Jugendwahn, das lässt sich mit unserer Kultur schlecht vergleichen. Solche Darstellungen könnten Leuten auch als Ventil dienen, die ansonsten vielleicht sonst tatsächlich ein Verbrechen begehen würden und jemanden sexuell belästigen.


So wird jetzt z.B. die "All Ages" Version vom kommenden Nekopara auf der PS4 noch weiter zensiert, das ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten. Soyny will da in der Öffentlichkeit jetzt wirklich als der SJW-Saubermann schlechthin dastehen. Und wozu? Um bei Linken SJW Deppen zu punkten, die eh keine Spieler sind. Man sieht doch wie weltfremd, ahnungslos und schlicht dämlich Kotaku-Autoren jetzt bei Red Dead Redemption 2 sind und sich über die fehlenden Rechte der NPCs aufregen, und es doch nicht angehen kann, dass ein NPC nicht selbstständig lebt sondern nur dazu dient dem Spieler Quests zu geben ...

Und weil es so schön passt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## suggysug (1. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und noch einmal an alle, es geht hier nicht um Kinderpornos oder ähnliches, nicht einmal um hentai, wir reden hier ausschließlich über leicht schlüpfrige Darstellung in Unterwäsche, wo nicht mal Nippel blitzen aber der gesamte Körper dann trotzdem übermalt wird.
> 
> Und mal als Gedankenanstoß, Japan hat generell einen ziemlichen Jugendwahn, das lässt sich mit unserer Kultur schlecht vergleichen. Solche Darstellungen könnten Leuten auch als Ventil dienen, die ansonsten vielleicht sonst tatsächlich ein Verbrechen begehen würden und jemanden sexuell belästigen.


Es war nur ein Gedankengang um _mögliche_ Motive nachzuvollziehen. Was am Ende Sony dazu treibt weiß hier zu 100% keiner.

Ich denke meine Meinung und Haltung zum ganzen hab ich kund getan. Somit wird es Zeit diesem Topic dem Rücken zu kehren.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Ja, frage mich auch warum du so für Zensur durch Privatpersonen bist. Wenn du kein Konsument dieser Produkte bist kann es dir doch egal sein, trotzdem redest du immer gegen an.


Ich habe nie gesagt, dass ich es gut finde. Ich sage lediglich, dass du völlig übertreibst mit deinem SJW-Mumpitz o.ä. und dass Sony einfach mal ganz klar das Recht dazu hat. Ich sage auch, dass ich es zumindest nachvollziehen kann, warum Sony diesen Schritt geht. Dass ich es gut finde, davon habe ich nie was gesagt. Und "etwas nachvollziehen" und "etwas gut finden" sind - du wirst es vermutlich kaum glauben können - zwei verschiedene Paar Schuhe. 

Sony hat einfach das Recht dazu. Dass es als Konzern, der nunmal auch an Verträge gebunden ist, sicher komplizierter ist, sowas umzusetzen, ist klar. Aber es ist Sonys Plattform und damit letztlich auch Sonys Entscheidung. Wenn jemand bei dir zu Besuch ist und haut irgendeinen Mist raus, der dir überhaupt nicht passt, dann wirst du das ja vermutlich auch nicht so einfach hinnehmen und ihm eher mitteilen, dass er solche Sprüche gefälligst in deiner Bude zu unterlassen hat, oder nicht (und erzähl mir jetzt bitte nicht, dass es nicht so wäre)?

Der Spätshop bei mir um die Ecke kann auch selbst entscheiden, welche Zigarettenmarken er ins Sortiment aufnimmt. Wenn er jetzt meine Lieblingsmarke nicht mehr im Sortiment hat, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, ist das zwar blöd für mich, aber muss es nunmal hinnehmen. Auch wenn ich offen sagen kann "Jo, das ist jetzt irgendwie dezent scheiße". 

Du kannst das ja gern weiter kritisch sehen. Aber ich spreche mich hier nicht für Zensur aus, sondern will dir einfach nur mal klar machen, dass deine Aufregung völlig überzogen ist und du mit deinem stumpfsinnigen "die blöden SJWs sind Schuld!!!einseinself" rein gar nichts erreichst und dich nur lächerlich machst. Diese Art Spiele sehe ich zwar kritisch, aber letztlich tangieren sie mich nicht mehr als die Grafitti an Wohnblöcken. Sieht scheiße aus, ist schade für die Hauswand, aber schadet letztlich keinem.

Btw...Nekopara ist n ziemlich schlecht gewähltes Beispiel. Das Spiel ist nahe dran, ein Hentai-Game zu sein, wenn nicht sogar tatsächlich ein Hentai-Game (unzensiert). Ne gute Story bietet das auch nicht und einige der Mädels da sind definitiv minderjährig.


----------



## OldMCJimBob (1. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> So wird jetzt z.B. die "All Ages" Version vom kommenden Nekopara auf der PS4 noch weiter zensiert, das ist an Lächerlichkeit kaum zu überbieten.



Ernsthaft Nekopara? Du kannst Dir die lets plays auf Pornhub anschauen, und dass will schon was heißen 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Solche Darstellungen könnten Leuten auch als Ventil dienen, die ansonsten vielleicht sonst tatsächlich ein Verbrechen begehen würden und jemanden sexuell belästigen.



Versteh ich Dich richtig, dass Du davon ausgehst, dass es weniger sexuelle Belästigung geben würde, wenn Leute sowas in Computerspielen ausleben können? Klappt das analog auch mit Vergewaltigungen? 



Spiritogre schrieb:


> Soyny passt halt so schön als Verballhornung.



Nur nochmal für die langsamen unter uns. Es passt so schön, weil Sony jetzt seinen Sitz in Kalifornien hat, dort bekanntlich alle links sind & linke bekanntlich alle Sojaprodukte essen? Soy-ny? Ernsthaft jetzt? 

Ich schmeiß mich hier weg. Danke für die Unterhaltung, ich bin dann auch weg & reite in meinem Spiel von Soyckstar durch den wilden Westen. Auf meiner Soystation.


----------



## RedDragon20 (1. November 2018)

Doppelpost


----------



## GTAEXTREMFAN (2. November 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Was ich an dieser Argumentation verkehrt finde, ist, dass es die Gründe für derartige Entscheidungen komplett verkennt. Es ging mir und anderen hier im Threat nie darum, die Entscheidung Sonys zu befürworten, sondern sie begreiflich zu machen. Dieses Dämonisieren, dieses Sony handelt wie es handelt weil es dumme SWJ-Idioten sind, sie haben gar keine Gründe dafür ist, was mich stört. Wenn man sich nämlich ernsthaft mit den Gründen beschäftigt hat man viel mehr Möglichkeiten, dagegen zu argumentieren. Genau dieses Verhalten führte ja in den letzten Jahren auch im Politischen zur Frontenverhärtung. Wer nicht meiner Meinung ist ist ein Dummkopf / Gutmensch / Wutbürger und ich brauch gar nicht zuhören und denken, der andere ist es ja eh nicht wert. DAS finde ich das eigentliche Problem.



Es ging mir auch nie darum  *DEINE*  Sichtweise, die ich *dir* auch abnehme, zu diskreditieren  
In meinem kurzen und vielleicht etwas "launigen" Posting, ging es eher darum die "Herde", also alle Spieler, zu beurteilen. Und da bleibe ich auch dabei, wenn es an die eigenen Pfründe geht, sind die Gründe - für die meisten Spieler - am Ende relativ egal.


----------



## Worrel (2. November 2018)

OldMCJimBob schrieb:


> Versteh ich Dich richtig, dass Du davon ausgehst, dass es weniger sexuelle Belästigung geben würde, wenn Leute sowas in Computerspielen ausleben können? Klappt das analog auch mit Vergewaltigungen?


Wieso denn nicht? Eine Vergewaltigung ist für den Täter doch "nur" Triebabbau - wenn er das virtuell erledigen könnte, wäre das doch super. Und einen gewissen Prozentanteil wird es definitiv geben, der damit von realen Taten abgehalten wird. (Natürlich sollten solche Spiele nur für Erwachsene verfügbar sein oder je nach Machart auch nur für Therapeuten zur Weitergabe an entsprechende Patienten verfügbar sein)



> Nur nochmal für die langsamen unter uns. Es passt so schön, weil Sony jetzt seinen Sitz in Kalifornien hat, dort bekanntlich alle links sind & linke bekanntlich alle Sojaprodukte essen? Soy-ny? Ernsthaft jetzt?


Das war wieder mal ganz groß
Ich frage mich, wie macht der Mann das bloß?

Das ist die Welt des spiritogre
Hier ist immer etwas los
Total verrückt, aber auch ehrlich 
gesagt nicht ganz ungefährlich
Die wunderbare Welt des spirit O.


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Wieso denn nicht? Eine Vergewaltigung ist für den Täter doch "nur" Triebabbau - wenn er das virtuell erledigen könnte, wäre das doch super. Und einen gewissen Prozentanteil wird es definitiv geben, der damit von realen Taten abgehalten wird. [...]


... und ggf. wird es einen gewissen Prozentsatz geben, die sich durch solche Spiele / Simulationen 'angestachelt' fühlen das endlich mal in die Tat umzusetzen.

Wenn man so einschlägige Prozesse verfolgt, wie z.B. aktuell diesen Fall, dann muss man leider erkennen, dass der Konsum von KiPo oder ähnlichem durchaus in einer negativ Spirale enden kann. Für einige mag dass dann erledigt sein, der Trieb ggf. befriedigt. Fertig. Andere, wie in diesem Fall, wollen aber eben nicht nur die virtuelle Fantasie ausleben sondern diese Fantasie real werden lassen.

D.h. ich kann deine Argumentation zum Teil nachvollziehen, nur kann es genau so nach hinten los gehen das sich dadurch Menschen / Patienten angestachelt fühlen.


----------



## Bonkic (2. November 2018)

ich möchte ich eigentlich nicht großartig an der diskussion beteiligen (hatten wir ja in ähnlicher form schon mal); deshab nur ein wirklich gut gemeinter tipp @spiritogre: man wird nicht unbedingt ernster genommen, wenn man kampfbegriffe ("soyny") verwendet, die ihren ursprung offenbar im kindergarten haben.


----------



## Wubaron (2. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und ggf. wird es einen gewissen Prozentsatz geben, die sich durch solche Spiele / Simulationen 'angestachelt' fühlen das endlich mal in die Tat umzusetzen.
> 
> Wenn man so einschlägige Prozesse verfolgt, wie z.B. aktuell diesen Fall, dann muss man leider erkennen, dass der Konsum von KiPo oder ähnlichem durchaus in einer negativ Spirale enden kann. Für einige mag dass dann erledigt sein, der Trieb ggf. befriedigt. Fertig. Andere, wie in diesem Fall, wollen aber eben nicht nur die virtuelle Fantasie ausleben sondern diese Fantasie real werden lassen.
> 
> D.h. ich kann deine Argumentation zum Teil nachvollziehen, nur kann es genau so nach hinten los gehen das sich dadurch Menschen / Patienten angestachelt fühlen.



Und oftmals geht es auch um mehr als Triebabbau. Es geht um Macht, sich stark fühlen und keine Ahnung was noch.


----------



## suggysug (2. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und ggf. wird es einen gewissen Prozentsatz geben, die sich durch solche Spiele / Simulationen 'angestachelt' fühlen das endlich mal in die Tat umzusetzen.
> 
> Wenn man so einschlägige Prozesse verfolgt, wie z.B. aktuell diesen Fall, dann muss man leider erkennen, dass der Konsum von KiPo oder ähnlichem durchaus in einer negativ Spirale enden kann. Für einige mag dass dann erledigt sein, der Trieb ggf. befriedigt. Fertig. Andere, wie in diesem Fall, wollen aber eben nicht nur die virtuelle Fantasie ausleben sondern diese Fantasie real werden lassen.
> 
> D.h. ich kann deine Argumentation zum Teil nachvollziehen, nur kann es genau so nach hinten los gehen das sich dadurch Menschen / Patienten angestachelt fühlen.



Ja aber meinst du nicht das sich grade solche "Menschen / Patienten" ihr Material aus dem Internet holen. Ist heutzutage sehr leicht weil man eben Hentais mit den Zusatz Teens unter Google findet.

Ich meine die meisten Erotikintressierten schauen sich auch nicht die Lustfilmchen auf Arte an sondern richtige Pornos aus dem Internet auf zb Youporn oder Pornhub.

Da finde ich dieses Argument eher schwach. So eine Zensur in dem Rahmen wird die Welt einfach nicht besser machen. Egal wie gern man sich das reininterpretiert.

(Öhm wollte ich mich nicht raushalten? ^^)


----------



## Wubaron (2. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und noch einmal an alle, es geht hier nicht um Kinderpornos oder ähnliches, nicht einmal um hentai, wir reden hier ausschließlich über leicht schlüpfrige Darstellung in Unterwäsche, wo nicht mal Nippel blitzen aber der gesamte Körper dann trotzdem übermalt wird.



Für jemanden der sich mit der Materie auskennt ist das auch klar und verständlich. Aber wie gesagt, wie viele kennen sich mit Mangas und der gleichen aus? 
Da wird eine leicht bekleidete, jung aussehende Anime Frau gesehen und schon wird los getreten was das soll, die sehen wie Kinder aus etc. Und jetzt stell dir vor irgend ein planloser, sensationsgeiler Journalist schreibt sowas und bringt noch Sony rein, das sie solchen Spielen eine Plattform bieten. Jeder der mal Flüsterpost gespielt hat weiß was passiert. Des ding verbreitet sich wie ein Laubfeuer und am Ende hast du eine Dicke Schlagzeile in der Bild wo Sony/Playstation im Zusammenhang mit Kipo/Pädos erwähnt wird. Tausende lesen es, die wenigsten prüfen was dahinter steckt. 
Für eine Firma der Mega Gau. Da kannste noch so oft Gegensteuern und Richtigstellungen fordern. Firmen achten in der Regel sehr darauf in welchem Umfeld sie erwähnt werden. Als damals in München dieser Amok Lauf war, passierte dies an einem McDonalds. Noch am selben Tag hat McDonalds alle Hebel in Bewegung gesetzt um ihre Werbeanzeigen in den folgenden Tagen rauszunehmen. Einfach mal schnell von der Bildfläche verschwinden um ja nicht mit etwas negativem in Verbindung zu stehen.

Und das Gespür für diese Gefahr kann durchaus mit dem Umzug nach LA aufgekommen sein. Eben weil die Leute in LA anders ticken als in Japan und sich mit den Themen Anime nicht so gut auskennen und eher die Verwechslungsgefahr sehen.

Das Firmen mittlerweile aus Angst vor Shitstorms sich proaktiv "zensieren" und der gleichen ist natürlich schon etwas fragwürdig. (Je nach Thema)
Aber es war glaub ich schon immer so, dass Firmen auf eine weiße Weste geachtet haben. Heutzutage durch das Internet muss da noch mehr aufgepasst werden.
(Lego wollte ihre Technik Produkte speziell an Männer bewerben und zack ists nach hinten losgegangen: https://www.bento.de/politik/sexism...stoppt-a-a399fdce-b29a-47cc-a321-49fd831caffc)


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ja aber meinst du nicht das sich grade solche "Menschen / Patienten" ihr Material aus dem Internet holen. Ist heutzutage sehr leicht weil man eben Hentais mit den Zusatz Teens unter Google findet.
> 
> Ich meine die meisten Erotikintressierten schauen sich auch nicht die Lustfilmchen auf Arte an sondern richtige Pornos aus dem Internet auf zb Youporn oder Pornhub.
> 
> Da finde ich dieses Argument eher schwach. So eine Zensur in dem Rahmen wird die Welt einfach nicht besser machen. Egal wie gern man sich das reininterpretiert.


Ich versteh deine Argumentationskette nicht.

Wir sprechen nicht von normalen Pornos, wie man sie im Internet an jeder Ecke und mit einer einfachen Google-Suche findet.

Wir sprechen hier von Vergewaltigung von Kindern und Jugendlichen und die hier entstandenen Aufnahmen bzw. wie von Worrel angeregt, einen Simulator, der von einem Therapeuten an einen Patienten unter Aufsicht zur Verfügung gestellt wird ... das war jetzt sein Beispiel. Das sind eben alles Dinge, die man nicht ohne weiteres findet, wobei man mich hier korrigieren kann ... *das* sind nun mal wirklich Dinge, wo ich mich nicht auskenne.


----------



## suggysug (2. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Ich versteh deine Argumentationskette nicht.
> 
> Wir sprechen nicht von normalen Pornos, wie man sie im Internet an jeder Ecke und mit einer einfachen Google-Suche findet.
> 
> Wir sprechen hier von Vergewaltigung von Kindern und Jugendlichen und die hier entstandenen Aufnahmen bzw. wie von Worrel angeregt, einen Simulator, der von einem Therapeuten an einen Patienten unter Aufsicht zur Verfügung gestellt wird ... das war jetzt sein Beispiel. Das sind eben alles Dinge, die man nicht ohne weiteres findet, wobei man mich hier korrigieren kann ... *das* sind nun mal wirklich Dinge, wo ich mich nicht auskenne.



Ich beziehe es grad aufs *Hauptthema* um was es Spiritogre geht nicht auf reine Kinderpornos.

Aber allgemein wie Tierpornos, Inzest, Occultische Ritule oder andere höchst bizarre und perverse Pornographie gibt es auch nach wie vor auch eine Nische für echte Kinderpornos im Internet und wer sie wirklich finden will findet sie auch irgendwann.


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ich beziehe es grad aufs *Hauptthema* um was es Spiritogre geht nicht auf reine Kinderpornos.


Das ist ja schön das *du* dich auf das Haupthema beziehen möchtest, aber einen Beitrag von mir zitierst, wo es um etwas spezifisches geht.  

Wie dem auch sei, das von Spiritogre genannte Spiel, den Namen hab ich schon wieder vergessen, wurde von anderen Usern durchaus als fragwürdig eingestuft, eben weil man hier wohl (!) Sex mit Minderjährigen hätte. Wie gesagt, ich kenn das Spiel nicht und glaub hier einfach mal den anderen Usern, Spiritogre hat dem ja auch nicht widersprochen.


----------



## suggysug (2. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wie dem auch sei, das von Spiritogre genannte Spiel, den Namen hab ich schon wieder vergessen, wurde von anderen Usern durchaus als fragwürdig eingestuft, eben weil man hier wohl (!) Sex mit Minderjährigen hätte. Wie gesagt, ich kenn das Spiel nicht und glaub hier einfach mal den anderen Usern, Spiritogre hat dem ja auch nicht widersprochen.


Es geht immernoch um Unterwäscheblitzer möglicher minderjähriger Karikaturen, nicht um Sex mit Minderjähriger.
Oder ist da  was an mir vorbeigegangen?

PS: Hat eben Spiritogre mehrfach darauf hingewiesen.

Zuletzt hier:


Spiritogre schrieb:


> Und noch einmal an alle, es geht hier nicht um Kinderpornos oder ähnliches, nicht einmal um hentai, *wir reden hier ausschließlich über leicht schlüpfrige Darstellung in Unterwäsche*, wo nicht mal Nippel blitzen aber der gesamte Körper dann trotzdem übermalt wird.


Vielleicht ging es im SJW und Soyny unter aber da war er  - der Wiederspruch.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das ist ja schön das *du* dich auf das Haupthema beziehen möchtest, aber einen Beitrag von mir zitierst, wo es um etwas spezifisches geht.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, das von Spiritogre genannte Spiel, den Namen hab ich schon wieder vergessen, wurde von anderen Usern durchaus als fragwürdig eingestuft, eben weil man hier wohl (!) Sex mit Minderjährigen hätte. Wie gesagt, ich kenn das Spiel nicht und glaub hier einfach mal den anderen Usern, Spiritogre hat dem ja auch nicht widersprochen.



KiPo ist in Japan auch verboten, normale Pornografie ist in Japan sogar zensiert. 
Bei den Spielen hier geht es absolut nicht um so etwas, in den meisten gibt es nicht einmal Sexszenen wie in Red Dead Redemption 2 oder The Witcher. Es gibt nur, oft in Slapstick einlagen verpackt, leicht schlüpfrige Szenen - in der Regel sind die Protagonistinnen mindestens in der westlichen Version auch über 18 und meist sind es nicht mal oben ohne Szenen sondern eben in Unterwäsche. Sony zensiert hier nackte Bauchnäbel!  

Es ist nur wieder mal typisch, dass sofort auf KiPo und ähnliches verwiesen wird, irgendwie muss man die Unterstützung die hier einige für solch lächerliche Zensur aufbringen ja rechtfertigen.




RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sony hat einfach das Recht dazu. Dass es als Konzern, der nunmal auch an Verträge gebunden ist, sicher komplizierter ist, sowas umzusetzen, ist klar. Aber es ist Sonys Plattform und damit letztlich auch Sonys Entscheidung. Wenn jemand bei dir zu Besuch ist und haut irgendeinen Mist raus, der dir überhaupt nicht passt, dann wirst du das ja vermutlich auch nicht so einfach hinnehmen und ihm eher mitteilen, dass er solche Sprüche gefälligst in deiner Bude zu unterlassen hat, oder nicht (und erzähl mir jetzt bitte nicht, dass es nicht so wäre)?


Ja, du wiederholst dich, kannst du auch mal was neues zum Thema beitragen?
Ich habe erklärt, dass Sony begeistert von diesen Spielen war, als sie die Vita am Leben erhalten hat. Nun brauchen sie sie nicht mehr, also werden sie abgesägt. 



> Du kannst das ja gern weiter kritisch sehen. Aber ich spreche mich hier nicht für Zensur aus, sondern will dir einfach nur mal klar machen, dass deine Aufregung völlig überzogen ist und du mit deinem stumpfsinnigen "die blöden SJWs sind Schuld!!!einseinself" rein gar nichts erreichst und dich nur lächerlich machst. Diese Art Spiele sehe ich zwar kritisch, aber letztlich tangieren sie mich nicht mehr als die Grafitti an Wohnblöcken. Sieht scheiße aus, ist schade für die Hauswand, aber schadet letztlich keinem.


Doch, für mich ist Zensur in den Medien ein sehr wichtiges Thema, kann dir natürlich egal sein und du konsumierst eben nur, was private Firmen für dich in Ordnung halten. Ich möchste allerdings das selbst entscheiden können und das konsumieren, wie es der Künstler ursprünglich gedacht hat. Das betrifft alle Themen wie Gewalt und Erotik.



> Btw...Nekopara ist n ziemlich schlecht gewähltes Beispiel. Das Spiel ist nahe dran, ein Hentai-Game zu sein, wenn nicht sogar tatsächlich ein Hentai-Game (unzensiert). Ne gute Story bietet das auch nicht und einige der Mädels da sind definitiv minderjährig.


Es gibt normalerweise zwei Versionen, die "all ages" Version ist harmlos, das ist die, die man seit Jahren überall kriegt, etwa auf Steam, und die auch bei vielen (weiblichen) Twitch Streamern sehr populär ist. 
Und dann gibt es halt die erweiterte Version mit Sexszenen. 
Was die "Minderjährigkeit" angeht kann man sich jetzt streiten, es sind Katzenmädchen die laut Story ohnehin anders altern als normale Menschen. Und wie ich bereits anführte, von den Zeichnungen alleine kann man nicht abschätzen ob minderjährig oder nicht, man kann es sich natürlich einbilden, wie es viele Gegner solcher Anime-Spiele hier ja auch dann gerne tun um diese Spiele zu verteufeln.

Und ob die Story gut ist oder nicht kannst du nicht beurteilen, da du sowas ja nicht liest. Die Serie hat jedenfalls scheinbar viele Fans, sonst hätte sie auch nicht schon so viele Teile.


----------



## suggysug (2. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ...


Ehm könntest du paar Bilder zu den Charakteren der Spielen posten (zur not im Spioiler) damit man faktisch jeder weiß um was es hier eigentlich geht?


----------



## Spiritogre (2. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Ehm könntest du paar Bilder zu den Charakteren der Spielen posten (zur not im Spioiler) damit man faktisch jeder weiß um was es hier eigentlich geht?



Sicher, populärstes Beispiel und quasi Stein des Anstoßes dieser ganzen Debatte war die Zensur der Visual Novel Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart in Japan:

Zensiert: 


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Unzensiertes Original:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Und das hier ist von Senran Kagura Burst ReNewal:


Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wubaron (2. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, populärstes Beispiel und quasi Stein des Anstoßes dieser ganzen Debatte war die Zensur der Visual Novel Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart in Japan:
> 
> Zensiert:
> 
> ...



Um ehrlich zu sein find ich das zensierte Bild fast schon erotischer da hier der Fantasie mehr Spielraum gegeben wird.  Aber gut, das tut hier nichts zur Sache.

Jetzt stell dir das untere Bild vor mit einer Schlagzeile a la "Zieht Sony die Pädos von morgen heran? Sony bietet Spiele mit halbnackten Frauen die wie Jugendliche aussehen an. "
Größter Schwachsinn, ganz klar. Und trotzdem will Sony sicherlich nicht in so einer Schlagzeile erwähnt werden. Deshalb lieber gleich das Risiko vermeiden.

Jetzt wo ich auch das dritte Bild von dir sehe muss ich echt nochmal meine Verwunderung über die Japaner aussprechen. Wie kommt man auf die Idee so jung ausehende Charaktere in solchen Positionen zu malen? Aber gut, auch das ist offtopic. Musste ich aber loswerden. 
Was in Japan normal ist, ist halt in der restlichen Welt zum großen Teil nicht so. Und davor fürchtet sich Sony. Lieber den japanischen Markt vergrätzen als einen Imageschaden in den viel größeren Märkten in Nordamerika und Europa zu riskieren. Und ja dieses Bewusstsein ist sicherlich erst mit dem Umzug nach LA gekommen.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. November 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Jetzt stell dir das untere Bild vor mit einer Schlagzeile a la "Zieht Sony die Pädos von morgen heran? Sony bietet Spiele mit halbnackten Frauen die wie Jugendliche aussehen an. "
> Größter Schwachsinn, ganz klar. Und trotzdem will Sony sicherlich nicht in so einer Schlagzeile erwähnt werden. Deshalb lieber gleich das Risiko vermeiden.



Solche Schlagzeilen gibt es von Anime- und Manga-Gegnern ständig. Die Fans lachen ob der Unwissenheit und ob irgendwelche Unbeteiligten sich aufregen spielt keine Rolle für die Verkäufe, da die eh keine Kunden sind.

Und sogar Nintendo, die ja nun wirklich die letzten Jahrzehnte stark an ihrem Ruf der Familienfreundlichkeit gearbeitet haben und deren Konsolen oft als Konsolen für Kinder angesehen werden, sieht inzwischen keine Probleme mehr mit solchen Titeln, was selbst zu Wii U Zeiten für den Westen noch ganz anders aussah. 

Steam ist inzwischen sogar noch einen Schritt weiter und erlaubt unzensierten Sex.

Also ja, Sony dreht voll am Rad, weil es da scheinbar irgendwelche Deppen in der Chefetage in San Francisco gibt, die da persönlich Probleme mit haben. Nur bisher konnten die nichts machen, da diese Spiele in Japan wichtig für sie waren. Das ist jetzt vorbei, also haben die SJWs das Kommando übernommen.


----------



## suggysug (2. November 2018)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Um ehrlich zu sein find ich das zensierte Bild fast schon erotischer da hier der Fantasie mehr Spielraum gegeben wird.  Aber gut, das tut hier nichts zur Sache.
> 
> Jetzt stell dir das untere Bild vor mit einer Schlagzeile a la "Zieht Sony die Pädos von morgen heran? Sony bietet Spiele mit halbnackten Frauen die wie Jugendliche aussehen an. "
> Größter Schwachsinn, ganz klar. Und trotzdem will Sony sicherlich nicht in so einer Schlagzeile erwähnt werden. Deshalb lieber gleich das Risiko vermeiden.
> ...



Naja die Interpretation ist immer so eine Sache, frag mal ein/e Kassierer/in wieviel Menschen er/sie am alter richtig einschätzt.
Meine 18 Jahre ältere Mutter, musste sich, wo ich 16 Jahre alt war, ausweisen weil sie für jünger gehalten worden war als ich.

Ich kann an den Bildern jedenfalls nicht klar urteilen ob die Person 15, 18, 20 oder sogar 28 ist.
Bzw Person ist eigentlich falsch Figur wäre treffender.


----------



## Wubaron (2. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Naja die Interpretation ist immer so eine Sache, frag mal ein/e Kassierer/in wieviel Menschen er/sie am alter richtig einschätzt.
> Meine 18 Jahre ältere Mutter, musste sich, wo ich 16 Jahre alt war, ausweisen weil sie für jünger gehalten worden war als ich.
> 
> Ich kann an den Bildern jedenfalls nicht klar urteilen ob die Person 15, 18, 20 oder sogar 28 ist.
> Bzw Person ist eigentlich falsch Figur wäre treffender.



Das Stimmt natürlich. Weiteres witziges Beispiel ist Thomas Brodie-Sangster. 28 Jahre und sieht Minderjährig aus. 
Aber was wird heutzutage nicht alles getan für eine reißerische Schlagzeile. Da sind dinge die man unterschiedlich auslegen kann bestens geeignet. Weil man damit praktisch die Rechtfertigung hat dass das keine Lüge ist.


----------



## suggysug (2. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sicher, populärstes Beispiel und quasi Stein des Anstoßes dieser ganzen Debatte war die Zensur der Visual Novel Nora to Oujo to Noraneko Heart in Japan:
> 
> Zensiert:
> 
> ...



Und abgesehn von diesem Inhalt um was geht's in bei den Spielen ist das wie in Witcher 1 das man sich solche Bilder in Nebenquest "verdient" oder welche Rolle spielt das ganze dort?

Hier zusehen wer Vergleiche sucht:


Spoiler



Kategorie:Eroberungen | Hexer-Wiki | FANDOM powered by Wikia



Nebenbei wünsche ich mir von den Kritikern in diesem Topic eine Erklärung warum die Bilder anstößiger sein sollen als die Witcher Bilder.


----------



## Gast1661893802 (2. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Wir sprechen nicht von normalen Pornos, wie man sie im Internet an jeder Ecke und mit einer einfachen Google-Suche findet..


Bitte nicht das im asiatischem speziell japanischen quieken der Frauen wie ein angestochenes Schwein mit Schmerzen pauschal mit einer Gewalttat verbinden.
Abgesehen davon das es sowas im Hentai bzw. seinen "Spielarten" wirklich gibt.


----------



## Spiritogre (2. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Und abgesehn von diesem Inhalt um was geht's in bei den Spielen ist das wie in Witcher 1 das man sich solche Bilder in Nebenquest "verdient" oder welche Rolle spielt das ganze dort?


Das erste ist eine Visual Novel, also ein mit Bildern hinterlegter Roman, quasi wie Max und Moritz als Vorläufer der Comics. 
Das zweite ist eine bekannte Prügelspielreihe. Dabei geht es um eine Shinobi-Schule für Frauen, die sich mit anderen Kampfschulen anlegen. Die Bilder sind entsprechend aus Zwischensequenzen. Ich habe übrigens den 2. Teil, der hat ein USK 12. Die anderen Teile haben USK 16. Die neueren haben nach der Gesetzesänderung und weil sie wohl teilweise ein wenig schlüpfriger sind ein USK 18, der Ableger Peach Beach Splash ist etwa eine Alternative zu Splatoon, halt ein PvP Ego- Arena-Shooter, wo sich die Mädels mit Wasserpistolen bespritzen und die oberen Klamotten dann durchsichtiger werden, bis sie irgendwann im Bikini darstehen. 



> Nebenbei wünsche ich mir von den Kritikern in diesem Topic eine Erklärung warum die Bilder anstößiger sein sollen als die Witcher Bilder.


Na weil Anime-Mädchen angeblich grundsätzlich minderjährig sind, die Sexszenen in den Witcher Games zeigen zwar erheblich mehr aber das sind alles realistisch dargestellte Erwachsene...


----------



## Worrel (2. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... und ggf. wird es einen gewissen Prozentsatz geben, die sich durch solche Spiele / Simulationen 'angestachelt' fühlen das endlich mal in die Tat umzusetzen.


Womit wir 1:1 beim Thema "Killerspiele und Amokläufer" wären  und wer zuerst da war ...

Und genauso wie dort gehe ich davon aus, daß Videos, Spiele und sonstige Medien nicht "Verbrecher machen", sondern Leute, die sich mit der entsprechenden Thematik beschäftigen, eben auch solche Filme/Spiele konsumieren.



> Wenn man so einschlägige Prozesse verfolgt, wie z.B. aktuell diesen Fall, dann muss man leider erkennen, dass der Konsum von KiPo oder ähnlichem durchaus in einer negativ Spirale enden kann.


Ähm. In dem Artikel gibt es als Werdegang des Täters:

- Konsum von LSD, Marihuana, Ecstasy, Speed, Crystal Meth und Methoxetamin 
- erfolglose Versuche, sich eine berufliche Existenz aufzubauen
- Online-Spielsucht und wie er "sein Erbe verbraten" habe
- erfolglose Liebesbriefe in der Schulzeit
-  irritierende Begriffe wie "professionelle Drogenschlampe", "sadistische Lust" etc
- Sado-Maso-Praktiken, Fessel- und Fäkalspiele 
- mehr als sieben Terabyte kinder- und jugendpornographischer Dateien
- Unmengen von bizarrem Sexspielzeug
- detaillierteste Aufzeichnungen: zu seinem Intimleben, sexuellen Präferenzen und Geschlechtspartnerinnen und -partnern
- Selbstgefilmte Videos mit verstörenden Monologen belegen Rick J.s verhaltensauffällige, abartige sexuelle Handlungen an sich selbst und seine Affinität zu Fäkalspielen.

... aber nein, von den ganzen Faktoren ist natürlich nur der KiPo Konsum schuld ...


----------



## Rabowke (2. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> [...]... aber nein, von den ganzen Faktoren ist natürlich nur der KiPo Konsum schuld ...


Ach Worrel, da bin ich von dir aber besseres bzw. anderes gewöhnt. 

Die von dir genannten Punkte hab ich unter "negativ Spirale" zusammengefasst, KiPo sind "leider" nur ein Bestandteil. Alles zusammen resultierte dann irgendwann in der Entführung, Missbrauch und dann leider die Ermodung des Mädchens.

Dachte eigentlich das wäre 'obvious' ... scheinbar nicht.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. November 2018)

Sieh mal einer an, wie die Zensurfans alle schweigen, wo sie endlich kapiert haben worum es geht und wie lächerlich das ist, was Sony macht.


----------



## Worrel (3. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Sieh mal einer an, wie die Zensurfans alle schweigen, wo sie endlich kapiert haben worum es geht und wie lächerlich das ist, was Sony macht.


Oder sie haben einfach keine Lust mehr, gegen die Wand, die deine Meinung darstellt, anzuschreiben - aber ne, das ist natürlich völlig unmöglich. 
Die MÜSSEN ja eingesehen haben, daß du sie mit deiner großen unermeßlichen Weisheit belehrt hast ...

... was für ein Weltbild manche Forumsposter hier haben ... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wubaron (3. November 2018)

Glaub das Thema ist einfach durch. Die Mehrheit weiß nun um was für Spiele es geht und entweder ist es ihnen Wurscht das Sony diese  Spiele einschränkt oder sie akzeptieren einfach Sonys Entscheidung oder sie verstehen sogar Sony weil die Spiele einen suspekten Eindruck machen und ggf. ein falsches Bild vermitteln könnten und Sony dieser Gefahr sich entziehen möchte.


----------



## Spiritogre (3. November 2018)

Es war ihnen egal, dass Sony zensiert, aber das mussten sie hier ja über viele Seiten dennoch kundtun und die Zensur verteidigen. Mit keine Lust mehr gegen meine Wand anzurennen hat das nichts zu tun, eher mit ihrer Niederlage, weswegen sie jetzt peinlich schweigen.


----------



## Bragir (3. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es war ihnen egal, dass Sony zensiert, aber das mussten sie hier ja über viele Seiten dennoch kundtun und die Zensur verteidigen. Mit keine Lust mehr gegen meine Wand anzurennen hat das nichts zu tun, eher mit ihrer Niederlage, weswegen sie jetzt peinlich schweigen.



Nach 8 Seiten des Dramas und viel popcorn muss ich auf diese herrlich verbohrte Ansicht einfach mal antworten - ich unterstütze Sony 100% in Ihrer Entscheidung. Und genauso unterstütze ich S-Ogre in seinem Recht sich darüber aufzuregen - das hat mir viel Unterhaltung gebracht !  Hoffentlich verbietet Sony noch iwas was S-Ogre dann als "pöse pöse zensur" einstuft, das würde Potential für Stunden des Dramas und der Lächerlichkeit hergeben.

Auch wenn S-Ogre es sich nicht eingestehen mag - ich kann die Leute verstehen die iwann die Lust verliern mit unbelehrbaren konsumenten der gattung "ist-ja-nicht-schlimm-weil-gezeichnet-macht-am-besten-ne-rape-sim-um-verbrechen-zu-verhindern" eine Diskussion zu führen. Eine Diskussion braucht ja nunmal zwei diskussionsbereite Parteien. Hier haben wir aber nur einen TE der eig. nur eine echo-chamber wollte und nu das Theaterstück "mimimi-ihr-seid-auch-pöse-weil-ihr-mir-nicht-recht-gebt-ich-hab-aber-recht-weil-ich-den-letzten-post-habe" aufführt.


----------



## Worrel (4. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es war ihnen egal, dass Sony zensiert, aber das mussten sie hier ja über viele Seiten dennoch kundtun und die Zensur verteidigen. Mit keine Lust mehr gegen meine Wand anzurennen hat das nichts zu tun, eher mit ihrer Niederlage, weswegen sie jetzt peinlich schweigen.


Ich sag's mal so: wenn mir in der Kneipe jemand erzählt, Trump wäre ein von Hohlerde-Nazis gesteuerter Reptiloid, dann unterhalte ich mich mit dem nur solange, wie mich dessen Weltverdrehung humoristisch unterhält. Wenn ich genug davon habe, beende ich die Unterhaltung und gehe meiner Wege. 

Das hat aber nicht im Ansatz was damit zu tun, daß ich _demjenigen recht geben würde_, sondern einfach damit, daß *meine Bereitschaft zur Kommunikation* zu diesem Thema *auf dem Nullpunkt angekommen ist.* 

"Peinlich" und "lächerlich" ist allenfalls die Annahme, ausbleibende Kommunikation/Reaktion wäre _als Diskussionssieg deutbar._ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Es war ihnen egal, dass Sony zensiert, aber das mussten sie hier ja über viele Seiten dennoch kundtun und die Zensur verteidigen. Mit keine Lust mehr gegen meine Wand anzurennen hat das nichts zu tun, eher mit ihrer Niederlage, weswegen sie jetzt peinlich schweigen.



erinnert mich an einen gewissen sporitigre (oder so ähnlich), der plötzlich ganz kleinlaut wurde, nachdem sich ausnahmslos alle seine zuvor mehrfach und ziemlich selbstbewusst vorgetragenen prognosen zum thema nintendo switch als komplett falsch erwiesen haben. 



Spoiler



scnr


----------



## Spiritogre (4. November 2018)

Bragir schrieb:


> Nach 8 Seiten des Dramas und viel popcorn muss ich auf diese herrlich verbohrte Ansicht einfach mal antworten - ich unterstütze Sony 100% in Ihrer Entscheidung. Und genauso unterstütze ich S-Ogre in seinem Recht sich darüber aufzuregen - das hat mir viel Unterhaltung gebracht !  Hoffentlich verbietet Sony noch iwas was S-Ogre dann als "pöse pöse zensur" einstuft, das würde Potential für Stunden des Dramas und der Lächerlichkeit hergeben.
> 
> Auch wenn S-Ogre es sich nicht eingestehen mag - ich kann die Leute verstehen die iwann die Lust verliern mit unbelehrbaren konsumenten der gattung "ist-ja-nicht-schlimm-weil-gezeichnet-macht-am-besten-ne-rape-sim-um-verbrechen-zu-verhindern" eine Diskussion zu führen. Eine Diskussion braucht ja nunmal zwei diskussionsbereite Parteien. Hier haben wir aber nur einen TE der eig. nur eine echo-chamber wollte und nu das Theaterstück "mimimi-ihr-seid-auch-pöse-weil-ihr-mir-nicht-recht-gebt-ich-hab-aber-recht-weil-ich-den-letzten-post-habe" aufführt.



Tja, du hast scheinbar insbesondere die letzten Posts mit den Beispielen nicht gesehen, sonst kann man deine Ignoranz und Ahnungslosigkeit bzgl. um was es geht eigentlich nicht erklären.



Bonkic schrieb:


> erinnert mich an einen gewissen sporitigre (oder so ähnlich), der plötzlich ganz kleinlaut wurde, nachdem sich ausnahmslos alle seine zuvor mehrfach und ziemlich selbstbewusst vorgetragenen prognosen zum thema nintendo switch als komplett falsch erwiesen haben.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Preis der Konsole, viele der großen Titel Ports der Wii U die keinen interessiert hat und eben der Wii U Flop ließen nun mal nicht darauf schließen, dass die Konsumenten mit einmal in einen Hype verfallen und bereitwillig so viel Kohle ausgeben. Meine Analyse war eigentlich nicht so verkehrt, habe halt nicht mit der extremen Beeinflussbarkeit der Konsumenten gerechnet. 

Auch aus dem Grund ist es wichtig, weiterhin auf jeden Mißstand in der Industrie, wie jetzt im Fall Sony, hinzuweisen.



Worrel schrieb:


> Ich sag's mal so: wenn mir in der Kneipe jemand erzählt, Trump wäre ein von Hohlerde-Nazis gesteuerter Reptiloid, dann unterhalte ich mich mit dem nur solange, wie mich dessen Weltverdrehung humoristisch unterhält. Wenn ich genug davon habe, beende ich die Unterhaltung und gehe meiner Wege.
> 
> Das hat aber nicht im Ansatz was damit zu tun, daß ich _demjenigen recht geben würde_, sondern einfach damit, daß *meine Bereitschaft zur Kommunikation* zu diesem Thema *auf dem Nullpunkt angekommen ist.*
> 
> ...


Dein Beispiel zieht nicht, weil besagte Zuhörer fleißig mitdiskutiert und gegen an geredet haben und eben nicht bloß reine Zuhörer waren, die unterhalten werden wollten. 
Sie haben also ihre Meinung und die ist einfach Müll, weil entstanden aus Desinteresse und Unwissenheit bzw. keiner Ahnung.


----------



## Worrel (4. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> Dein Beispiel zieht nicht, weil besagte Zuhörer fleißig mitdiskutiert und gegen an geredet haben und eben nicht bloß reine Zuhörer waren, die unterhalten werden wollten.


... genauso wie ich den "Trump Verschwörungstheoretiker" zum Schein ernst genommen hätte, um zu erfahren, wie er denn darauf kommt und was für Beweise er anbringt.

Außerdem gibt es ja durchaus auch ernst gestartete Diskussionen, bei denen sich erst im Verlauf selbiger darstellt, daß Derjenige aus meiner Sicht Schwachfug labert und/oder ich erst nach einiger Zeit feststelle, daß er immun gegen Argumente oder gesunden Menschenverstand ist.



> Sie haben also ihre Meinung und die ist einfach Müll, weil entstanden aus Desinteresse und Unwissenheit bzw. keiner Ahnung.


Ah, genau, alle mit einer anderen Meinung haben sich nur nicht genug informiert und sind deshalb nicht so schlau wie Mister Allwissend. 

Und du wunderst dich, daß keine Antworten mehr kommen? ...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bonkic (4. November 2018)

witzigerweise hatten wir vor einigen monaten eine ganz ähnliche diskussion. und jetzt ratet mal, von wem da von jetzt auf gleich nichts mehr zu lesen war, nachdem er sich zunächst äußerst engagiert eingebracht und die diskussion eigentlich auch erst angestoßen hatte? das darf ich dann jetzt im nachhinein wohl auch als "peinliches schweigen" aufgrund einer "niederlage" (alleine diese wortwahl...)  interpretieren. gut zu wissen. 

http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...ne-usk-freigabe-fuer-anime-erotik-spiele.html


----------



## Rabowke (4. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> [...] eher mit ihrer Niederlage, weswegen sie jetzt peinlich schweigen.


Niederlage. 

In dieser Diskussion?!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spassbremse (4. November 2018)

Ich kann zu der Diskussion nicht wirklich etwas Sinnvolles beitragen, außer dass ich mit der "Zensur" kein Problem habe, da mich bekannterweise der ganze Manga-/Anime-Kram nun einmal so gar nicht anspricht. 

Ich kann aber Spiritogres Unmut zu einem gewissen Teil nachvollziehen, da er ja offenkundig ein großer Fan davon ist; ich war vor einer Weile tatsächlich todunglücklich darüber, dass ein von mir sehr geschätztes Produkt vom (deutschen) Markt genommen wurde. 

Das ist zwar nur bedingt vergleichbar, trotzdem ändert es am Endergebnis nichts: man kann das, was man gerne mag, nicht mehr (oder nur sehr eingeschränkt) nutzen.  Und das ist persönlich natürlich maximal ärgerlich, gesamtgesellschaftlich betrachtet aber ziemlich irrelevant.


----------



## Xanbor (4. November 2018)

1. Können wir uns darauf einigen dass die Firma hierzulande Sony genannt wird und so auch auf all ihren Geräten bezeichnet wird?

2. Mit der Entscheidung von Sony verhält es sich so, wie mit der Quantenmechanik - man muß/kann sie nicht verstehen - vielleicht auch doch - man muß sie einfach hinnehmen. Denn sonst könnte sich ja Dell/Microsoft/sonstwer bei mir darüber beschweren, warum ich ihre Produkte "zensiere" und derzeit eine Playstation benutze.

3. Finde ich es persönlich sehr bedenklich, wenn Vergewaltigungen hier nicht als Gewalt als solche sondern eher als die harmlosere sprachliche Gewalt dargestellt wird. Hinweisen möchte ich auch darauf, dass Kinderpornographi doch recht verharmlost dargestellt wird - vielleicht bin ich da auch nur überempfindlich. Für mich sind das mit die abscheulichsten Verbrechen, die man einem Menschen antun kann. Und nein, entsprechende Filme/Freudenhäuser haben da nicht eine reale Tat verhindert - denn den Tätern geht es da nur um die tatsächliche Ausübung von Macht und ihren verderbten Quälereien. So - ich habe fertig.


----------



## Spiritogre (4. November 2018)

Tja okay, ich führte es schon an und Spassbremse jetzt auch noch mal, ihr werdet euch noch umschauen, wenn Spiele die ihr liebt nur verstümmelt auf den Markt kommen. 
Aber so wie ihr euch hier gebärt wird euch das auch egal sein, ihr nehmt das, was euch vorgesetzt wird ohne nachdenken, ohne Kritik. Der perfekte, dumme Konsument.

Und spannend, wie hier sofort wieder mit KiPo gekommen wird obwohl es genau darum nicht geht.


----------



## Worrel (4. November 2018)

Spiritogre schrieb:


> ... ihr werdet euch noch umschauen, wenn Spiele die ihr liebt nur verstümmelt auf den Markt kommen.
> Aber so wie ihr euch hier gebärt wird euch das auch egal sein, ihr nehmt das, was euch vorgesetzt wird ohne nachdenken, ohne Kritik. Der perfekte, dumme Konsument.


Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp:
Nicht jeder, der gegen dich und deinen SJW Wahn argumentiert, ist ein Zensurbefürworter,


----------



## suggysug (5. November 2018)

Worrel schrieb:


> Nur mal so als kleiner Tipp:
> Nicht jeder, der gegen dich und deinen SJW Wahn argumentiert, ist ein Zensurbefürworter,



Vielleicht, aber trotzdem wurde viel um das Thema diskutieren ohne überhaupt zu wissen worum es geht.
Dies wurde von mir extra auf der siebten Seite angesprochen mit der Bitte wo die Verhältnismäßigkeit ist an eben die Kritiker.
Den kehren wir zum Kontext zurück (Also weg von den Schlagwörter SJW und Soyny) ging es Spiritogre nur darum. 

Wenn du Beispiel Xanabor ließt der wieder zur Vergewaltigung zurück greift zeigt es eigentlich das extreme Desinteresse zum Kontext (Von Spiritogre was auch der Grund dieses Topics ist). Darum ging es hier im Ursprung nicht.

Es ging darum ob diese Zensur gerechtfertig ist (zb anhand der gezeigten Bilder) im Vergleich zu anderen Spielen.
Da spielt auch nicht das Hausrecht von Sony eine Rolle (das paar mal genannt wurde). Den so wie Sonys Recht ist etwas von der Konsole zu verbannen, so ist's auch dem Käufer von der Konsole sein gutes Recht sich darüber aufzuregen der sie ursprünglich auch diesem Interesse gekauft hat. 

Schließlich wurde meine Bitte nicht mehr beantwortet, das respektiert ich aber ich interpretier mir auch eben dann meine eigene Antwort rein.


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2018)

Das Thema ist jetzt übrigens auch bei SpOn angelangt ... Sex in Videospielen: Lust auf mehr - SPIEGEL ONLINE

_In Reihen wie "Senran Kagura" - auch wenn es sich dabei nicht um explizite Sexspiele handelt - existiert ein Modus, in dem der Spieler eine beinahe nackte *Minderjährige* mit virtuellen Händen anfassen soll, um ihre verschämt-betroffene Reaktion zu betrachten. Sony hat sich daher kürzlich dazu entschieden, diesen Modus in seinem Onlinestore nicht zuzulassen._


----------



## Wubaron (5. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Thema ist jetzt übrigens auch bei SpOn angelangt ... Sex in Videospielen: Lust auf mehr - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> _In Reihen wie "Senran Kagura" - auch wenn es sich dabei nicht um explizite Sexspiele handelt - existiert ein Modus, in dem der Spieler eine beinahe nackte *Minderjährige* mit virtuellen Händen anfassen soll, um ihre verschämt-betroffene Reaktion zu betrachten. Sony hat sich daher kürzlich dazu entschieden, diesen Modus in seinem Onlinestore nicht zuzulassen._



Somit kam Sony einer negativen Berichterstattung zuvor. Hätten sie das nicht getan, wäre Sony nun in einem Licht gestanden in welchem sie sicherlich nicht stehen wollen.


----------



## suggysug (5. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Thema ist jetzt übrigens auch bei SpOn angelangt ... Sex in Videospielen: Lust auf mehr - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> _In Reihen wie "Senran Kagura" - auch wenn es sich dabei nicht um explizite Sexspiele handelt - existiert ein Modus, in dem der Spieler eine beinahe nackte *Minderjährige* mit virtuellen Händen anfassen soll, um ihre verschämt-betroffene Reaktion zu betrachten. Sony hat sich daher kürzlich dazu entschieden, diesen Modus in seinem Onlinestore nicht zuzulassen._



Da stellt sich allerdings eher die Frage ob es sich wirklich gegen *Minderjährige* richtet oder Erotik an sich! Den ich denke die hätten das ebenso nicht zugelassen wen dies bei volljährigen Frauen ein Thema gewesen wäre.

Es ist doch immer noch interessant dass eben Erotik ein so peinliches Thema ist in einer doch so weltoffenen Gesellschaft.

Den nochmals diese Figuren wurden je nach Ansicht in den Ländern unterschiedlichen Alters präsentiert. Und das ist tatsächlich in der häutigen Zeit einfach weil es eben in der eigenen Interpretation schwierig ist Altersunterschiede zu erkennen (anhand des gezeigten Materials). Zudem sind es immer noch Karikaturen fernab jegweglicher Realität. -einer Fantasiewelt

Umgekehrt könnte man in solchen Spielen genauso statt zu zensieren das angegebene Alter ändern.


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Da stellt sich allerdings eher die Frage ob es sich wirklich gegen *Minderjährige* richtet oder Erotik an sich! Den ich denke die hätten das ebenso nicht zugelassen wen dies bei volljährigen Frauen ein Thema gewesen wäre.


... *kann* sein, natürlich.

Nur macht es die ganze Sache einfach nicht besser, wenn der Eindruck entsteht, dass die Frauen minderjährig sind bzw. der Eindruck entsteht, und sind wir mal ehrlich: das ist gewollt. 



> Umgekehrt könnte man in solchen Spielen genauso statt zu zensieren das angegebene Alter ändern.


... welches angegebene Alter? Meinst du von den dargestellten Frauen / Mädchen in den Spielen?

Falls ja, dann müsste man den kompletten Stil und Grafik verändern und ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel dann noch die Zielgruppe(n) erreicht.


----------



## Bonkic (5. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Das Thema ist jetzt übrigens auch bei SpOn angelangt ... Sex in Videospielen: Lust auf mehr - SPIEGEL ONLINE



auch wenns eigentlich nicht zum thema zensur passt, will ich mal kurz auf den artikel eingehen: "Traut man dem Medium nicht zu, Sex spielbar zu machen, in seiner ganzen Komplexität? Es wird eine Zeit kommen, in der Sex nicht entweder geschmacklos oder ein Gimmick ist. Doch bis dahin werden sicher noch viele hölzerne Animationen und Schwarzblenden über den Bildschirm flimmern."

ehrlich gesagt traue ich das dem medium in der tat nicht zu bzw ich halte es einfach nicht dafür gemacht. ich kann mir - stand heute - nicht vorstellen, dass interaktiver sex in einem spiel jemals nicht irgendwie peinlich, lächerlich oder schlicht unpassend daherkommt. ich rede natürlich nicht von rein passiven zwischensequenzen, in denen der "spieler", der in dem moment ja keiner ist, zum voyeur verkommt.


----------



## suggysug (5. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> ... *kann* sein, natürlich.
> 
> Nur macht es die ganze Sache einfach nicht besser, wenn der Eindruck entsteht, dass die Frauen minderjährig sind bzw. der Eindruck entsteht, und sind wir mal ehrlich: das ist gewollt.


Nicht weniger als wie in der Realität. Was ich einige Post zu vor erwähnt hab.


suggysug schrieb:


> Naja die Interpretation ist immer so eine Sache, frag mal ein/e Kassierer/in wieviel Menschen er/sie am alter richtig einschätzt.
> Meine 18 Jahre ältere Mutter, musste sich, wo ich 16 Jahre alt war, ausweisen weil sie für jünger gehalten worden war als ich.
> 
> Ich kann an den Bildern jedenfalls nicht klar urteilen ob die Person 15, 18, 20 oder sogar 28 ist.
> Bzw Person ist eigentlich falsch Figur wäre treffender.


Und da muss ich eben auch sagen das man anhand des Zeichenstils nicht komplett alles als jugendlich abstellen kann.
@


Rabowke schrieb:


> ... welches angegebene Alter? Meinst du von den dargestellten Frauen / Mädchen in den Spielen?
> 
> Falls ja, dann müsste man den kompletten Stil und Grafik verändern und ich glaube nicht, dass das Spiel dann noch die Zielgruppe(n) erreicht.


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Nicht weniger als wie in der Realität. Was ich einige Post zu vor erwähnt hab.


Naaaaaaaaaaaja ... nichts gegen deine werte Frau Mama, aber ich hab so meine arge Zweifel, das deine Mutter mit 34 Jahren als u18 durchgegangen ist.

Wie dem auch sei, man kann sehr wohl Figuren so zeichnen, dass sie eben nicht mehr wie Mädchen aussehen, sondern wie Frauen. Beispiele hierfür gibt es genug ... man muss nur wollen und genau daran scheitert es. Der Wille.



> Und da muss ich eben auch sagen das man anhand des Zeichenstils nicht komplett alles als jugendlich abstellen kann.


... kann man schon, ich hab keine Ahnung von Anime, Manga oder Hentai, trotzdem gibt es zig verschiedene Zeichenstile und man kann sehr wohl so zeichnen, dass die Frauen eben nicht wie *Kinder* wirken.


----------



## suggysug (5. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaja ... nichts gegen deine werte Frau Mama, aber ich hab so meine arge Zweifel, das deine Mutter mit 34 Jahren als u18 durchgegangen ist.
> 
> Wie dem auch sei, man kann sehr wohl Figuren so zeichnen, dass sie eben nicht mehr wie Mädchen aussehen, sondern wie Frauen. Beispiele hierfür gibt es genug ... man muss nur wollen und genau daran scheitert es. Der Wille.
> 
> ...



Schön das *du* das so siehst, ist ja nicht unberechtigt das an der Kasse steht: Bitte ausweisen man sieht ihnen das Alter *nicht* an.


----------



## Rabowke (5. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Schön das *du* das so siehst, ist ja nicht unberechtigt das an der Kasse steht: Bitte ausweisen man sieht ihnen das Alter *nicht* an.




Dann zieh dich eben daran hoch, das an der Kasse so ein Schild steht. 

Ändert doch aber an der eigentlichen Aussage von mir nichts, eben das man beim Zeichnen durchaus dafür sorgen *könnte*, dass die hier dargestellten Figuren eben nicht wie *Kinder* aussehen.


----------



## suggysug (5. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Dann zieh dich eben daran hoch, das an der Kasse so ein Schild steht.
> 
> Ändert doch aber an der eigentlichen Aussage von mir nichts, eben das man beim Zeichnen durchaus dafür sorgen *könnte*, dass die hier dargestellten Figuren eben nicht wie *Kinder* aussehen.



Naja ich glaube da dreht man sich eben in Kreis was ich ja mit der eigene  Interpretation begründet hab. Für dich sehen sie wie Kinder aus für andere nicht. Und deswegen der Kassenvergleich weil's eigentlich "_vermutlich_" jeder kennt und (mit)erlebt hat an sich selber oder Mitmenschen. 

Offtopic: 
Warum bei der Betonung auf "*kann*" und "*könnte* gleich schlagartig die Cola Zero Werbung einfällt ..... ^^


----------



## Spassbremse (5. November 2018)

Rabowke schrieb:


> Naaaaaaaaaaaja ... nichts gegen deine werte Frau Mama, aber ich hab so meine arge Zweifel, das deine Mutter mit 34 Jahren als u18 durchgegangen ist.



Naja, um ein Beispiel aus meinem eigenen Umfeld zu bringen, die beste Freundin meiner Frau ist 31, benimmt sich aber sehr gerne sehr mädchenhaft und ist obendrein noch klein & zierlich, so dass sie regelmäßig <20 geschätzt wird; ihr übliches Outfit unterstreicht das Ganze noch. 

Suggysug dagegen mag mit 16 vlt. schon sehr viel älter ausgesehen haben; wir jedenfalls, d.h., meine Kumpels und ich, haben uns damals eine Menge Mühe gegeben, um deutlich älter zu wirken... 

Langer Rede kurzer Sinn: h

alte ich durchaus für plausibel.


----------



## Spiritogre (5. November 2018)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Naja, um ein Beispiel aus meinem eigenen Umfeld zu bringen, die beste Freundin meiner Frau ist 31, benimmt sich aber sehr gerne sehr mädchenhaft und ist obendrein noch klein & zierlich, so dass sie regelmäßig <20 geschätzt wird; ihr übliches Outfit unterstreicht das Ganze noch.
> 
> Suggysug dagegen mag mit 16 vlt. schon sehr viel älter ausgesehen haben; wir jedenfalls, d.h., meine Kumpels und ich, haben uns damals eine Menge Mühe gegeben, um deutlich älter zu wirken...
> 
> ...



Sowas ist mir auch mal selbst passiert als ich so um die 20 war. Hatte einen Kollegen nach Hause gebracht und da lag jemand auf dem Sofa. Ich zum Kollegen: "Deine Schwester sieht ja richtig gut aus". Er schaut mich leicht irritiert an: "Das ist meine Mutter". 

Meiner Frau ist es auch schon passiert, sie damals knapp 30, Schülerin sitzt ihr gegenüber im Zug, die beiden fangen an zu reden und die andere mit einmal: "Was, du bist nicht 16 so wie ich!?".  

Japanische Studentin, ein paar Kumpels, Anfang 20, waren (anfangs) total scharf auf die. Sie kam mal mit zu mir und da ging das Alters-Ratespiel los. Wie alt sei sie. Ich schätzte 25, die anderen dachten Anfang 20. Fakt, sie war 36 ...

Was mich angeht, ich bin mit 15, 16 auch schon überall "ab 18" problemlos reingekommen und sah als Teenager älter aus, als ich damals war und wurde nie nach dem Ausweis gefragt. 

Das Alter einschätzen funktioniert einfach nicht, weil es immer Menschen gibt, die sich dem "Standard" entziehen, undzwar gar nicht so wenige.


----------



## suggysug (5. November 2018)

Zudem muss ich nach Recherchen hinzufügen was die Uniform, angeht das die selbst auf Hochschulen/Universitäten in Japan Pflicht sind! Dadurch verliert sogar die Schulkleidung die Aussagekraft als Argument im Bezug der Minderjährigkeit.
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schuluniformen_in_Japan
https://de.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bildungssystem_in_Japan

Die Personen könnten 15 sein aber ebenfalls 20 oder älter.


----------



## LOX-TT (5. November 2018)

suggysug schrieb:


> Schön das *du* das so siehst, ist ja nicht unberechtigt das an der Kasse steht: Bitte ausweisen man sieht ihnen das Alter *nicht* an.



diese Schilder gelten halt für 18 - 20 jährige, vielleicht in Ausnahmen auch noch paar Jahre über 20. Wer aber eindeutig Volljährig aussieht, der muss garantiert keinen Ausweis vorzeigen, zumindest nicht um das Alter zu prüfen


----------



## suggysug (5. November 2018)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> diese Schilder gelten halt für 18 - 20 jährige, vielleicht in Ausnahmen auch noch paar Jahre über 20. Wer aber eindeutig Volljährig aussieht, der muss garantiert keinen Ausweis vorzeigen, zumindest nicht um das Alter zu prüfen



Das liegt im Auge des Betrachters zu entscheiden wer wie aussieht .
Somit gelten sie für fast jeden.
Denn im Umkehrschluss gibt es genug Minderjährige die deutlich erwachsener aussehen.


----------

